# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Ошо

## tempo

Перенесёмся же из "Сна жизни" в сюда, дабы канструктивно и без спама перемыть  просветлённые кости Ошо )

Aare предъявила Бхагавану вот эти предъявы:

1. Антинаучность.
2. Извращал
3. Странные практики.
4. Секта.
5. Преступление.
6. Стяжательство.
7. Бренд.
8. Популярен, философствует.

Если что упущено, откорректируй спиписок, только, Шивы убояся, будь кратка, как завещал нам ВВП )

__________
и, и, И! прошу Acros_the_stars НЕ постить тут текст цедыми главами. Если есть что сказать САМОМУ - милости просим.

----------


## Aare

Ты этот список уже раз в четвёртый перечисляешь) Теперь давай ты напишешь развёрнутое аргуиентированное мнение, и мы вместе заставим Ошо как следует поворочаться в гробу))

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Всем, кто желает действительно разобраться, о слуха про Ошо, закулисная жизнь и многое многое другое, что на самом деле происходило в этой общине, рекомендую прочитать книжку:



http://ariom.ru/litera/osho/osho-11/oglav.html

----------


## Aare

Акрос, тебя ж просили без тонн копипасты, писать своими словами. Ты вообще адекватен? У тебя всё нормально? Ты как себя чувствуешь?

Я понимаю, что твой гуру для тебя как священная корова. И всё же, ты можешь разговаривать как люди разговаривают?

Tempo, ладно, забей) Наш друг всё равно перефлудит и меня и тебя. Увы)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Across_the_stars, вас специально топик-стартер попросил покороче и без копипасты. Поэтому тонны вашей копипасты размером в кучу сообщений из этой ветки я переместил сюда:
https://pastebin.com/hmutwLft
Там желающие могут найти всё что вы написали здесь. А отсюда я это уберу.

----------


## Aare

> А отсюда я это уберу.


 Большое спасибо!

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Акрос, тебя ж просили без тонн копипасты, писать своими словами. Ты вообще адекватен? У тебя всё нормально? Ты как себя чувствуешь?


 Я в шоке!.... мне иногда кажется, что для большинства людей, понятие  мозги,  вообще не существует. Мир идиотов, по другому и не скажешь...Каким нахрен своими словами?  Я писал уже по всем пунктам своими словами, ты нихрена не воспринимаешь, даже не читаешь. Как можно это удалять???  Это же касается темы напрямую, все эти пункты взяты из слухов дегенератов и идиотов про Ошо, люди же это все читают, абсолютно нормально, что в этой теме ПРО ОШО, приводится его мнение на все обвинения, причем по делу, конкретно по каждому пункту. Это же не проста копипаста, это и есть САМА ТЕМА,, разбор того, что там происходило, по сути о том, откуда  взялись все эти слухи, как это можно удалять???....Тема же касается фактов, все эти пункты были взяты из мнения различных людей про Ошо, КАКОЕ НАФИГ ЛИЧНОЕ МНЕНИЕ, когда мы говорим об обвинениях в преступлении, извращении итд?   Вы там были или жыли в то время, когда все это происходило??? Что тут еще можно обсуждать, кроме как накапать как можно больше мнений разных людей по этому вопросу, привести их все сюда, а потом разбираться где правда а где ложь??

Я ПРОСТО В ШОКЕ!.....Дегенератизм высшей степени, помутнение сознания глобального масштаба... 



> Across_the_stars, вас специально топик-стартер попросил покороче и без копипасты. Поэтому тонны вашей копипасты размером в кучу сообщений из этой ветки я переместил сюда:


 Попросили без копипасты... так уберите ее под спойлер, конечно выгодня спрятать неугодную информацию, ибо оно опровергает все эти идиотские слухи, а это показывает что топикстартер хотят не объективного выяснения того, что на самом деле происходило там, а просто очернить Ошо и посмеяться над ним. Когда я просил удалять в свое теме флуд, мне было отказано, а тут выставленная информация, конкретно по теме, на которую я потратиил боле 2 часов, чтобы объяснить откуда взялись все эти слухи, - взяли просто выкинули в ящик.

Админ, вы не совсем адекватно оцениваете ситуацию, это была не проста копипаста от фонаря, а конкретная информация по обсуждаемым пунктам, помагающая прояснить суть всей темы, если вам так мешает правда, так и скажите. Как минимум можно было спрятать ее под спойлеры, но не выкидывать.   
Уважаемый админ, подумайте пожалуйста, своей головой, тема не созданя для философии и пространных рассуждений, тема касается конкретного человека и конкретных обвинений и фактов. (что к примеру ошо совершил преступление, ошо проагандировал секс итд ) Как можно в таком случае удалять отрывок из интервью, где он объясняет, как индийская пресса перекручивала его слова,  и выдавала желаемое за действительно?? Это больше подходит к теме, чем любое рассуждения кого бы то нибыло из участников темы. 
Вот обсуждать, прав он или нет, правду он говорил или нет, вот тут уже идет собственное мнение, но единственное что можно обсуждать это все известные факты относительно того, что там происходило
 Если топик стартер хочет выяснить тему, то такие факты идут первичнее  любых обсуждений, ибо вся эта тема изначалльно основывается на слухах и мнениях других людей. Почему тогда можно позволять выставлять откровенную ложь и выдумки на общее обозрение, а факты, опровергающии слухи нужно прятать в корзину?   Ошо также имеет право высказать свое мнение в это вопросе, не так ли?...
Верните хотя бы под спойлер, иначе вы просто потверждаете свою некомпетентность. Ну или же, скорее все так и есть, вы также противник Ошо, и хотите его очернить, но знайте, что правду не спрячешь, она все равно, рано или поздно вылезет наружу..  
Все пункты вначале темы, не являются фактами, а лишь мнениям отдельных заинтересованных личностей, большинство из которых (не считая желтой прессы) не смогли научиться медитации, и решили отомстить таким способом Ошо, чтобы оправдать свою провал , навыдумывава кучу разного бреда. Я читал практически все эти статьи, и про многих из этих людей, я разбираюсь в этой теме, ибо исследовал не только выгодное мне мнение и статьи (как это делает наш велийий мыслящий своей головой топикстартет), а и противоположное мнение. Все мои цитаты были очень точно подобраны под эти слухи, проясняющие то, откуда они взялись.   Это не проста копипаста, это факты, который любой, мало мальски думающий человек примет во внимание , если хочет в чем-то действительно разобраться.  КАК МОЖНО УДАЛЯТЬ ТО, ЧТО НАПРЯМУЮ КАСАЕТСЯ   ТЕМЫ, ТОЛЬКО ПОТОМУ, ЧТО ТАМ МНОГО ТЕКСТА??????....Тут есть  вообще еще остались действительно думающие люди?.... 




> Across_the_stars, вас специально топик-стартер попросил покороче и без копипасты


 А я ее специально просил без хамства и флуда, и подкреплять свои обвинения аргументацией… Вы в данном случае не являетесь независсимым наблюдателям, каким и должен быть админ, а выдаете свое отношение против Ошо, и пользуетесь своими привелегиями админа, чтобы убрать неугодный вам материал. Верните пожалуйста все цитаты под спойлер, Верните пожалуйста все цитаты под спойлер, или тогда объясните мне, почему правду и факты нужно скрывать а слухи и ложь оставлять на всеообщее обозрение???
И если топикстартер попросил вас убрать это все, не означает ли это, что она изначально настроена не на выяснения правды и всех фактов относительно этих обвинений, а только тех, которые помагают ей очернить репутацию Ошо?

Почему же тогда вы на ее стороне, скажите только честно - вы также против Ошо  и все?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Я понимаю, что твой гуру для тебя как священная корова. И всё же, ты можешь разговаривать как люди разговаривают?
> Tempo, ладно, забей) Наш друг всё равно перефлудит и меня и тебя. Увы)


 Безумная и самовлюбленная хамка, мне не  о чем с тобой разговаривать, я уже отвечал в свой теме своими словами про все эти пункты, и даже просто попросил тебя, как человека прояснить некоторые из них, но ты просто все это проигнорировала, тебя совершенно не интересует правда  в данном вопросе. Сделай милось, отцепись от меня со своим флудом в моей теме, на десять страниц, основанном непонятно на чем. Радуйся, админ на твоей стороне, справедливость восторжествовала))

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> дабы канструктивно и без спама перемыть  просветлённые кости Ошо )


 ага, кАнструктсивно и без спама))))))))

уже одно только, что Aare кАнструктивно удалила всю эту информацию, которую ей как раз следовало бы прочитать, ведь она напрямую касается этой темы, уже  о многом говорит....

----------


## tempo

Acros, это я, екгодяй и гопник (с), попросил модератора засунуть копипасты в спайлер, но он счёл за лучшее _переместить_ (не удалить) твои мегапосты. Aare бы тебя просто и немудрёно забанила )

Бога ради, пиши, но, Бога же ради, засунь эти главы-целиком в ... спойлер.

И, разве Ошо когда-либо проповедоавл ТАКУЮ нетерпимоость, как у тебя?

__________
Aare, в гробу Ошо не сможет перевернуться, потому что кремирован и находится сразу в двух местах.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Бога ради, пиши, но, Бога же ради, засунь эти главы-целиком в ... спойлер.
> И, разве Ошо когда-либо проповедоавл ТАКУЮ нетерпимоость, как у тебя?


 темпо, зачем???  зачем их скрывать???  ты вообще читал, что там написано, если ты человек, который действительно пытается разобраться где правда, а где ложб, то почему ты так боишся эти  цитат, они же напрямую отвечают на все эти пункты или вопросы, вероятно админ также недолюбливает Ошо, и предпочитает, чтобы другие думали, так как он...а неудобный материалы, как говорится, от греха подальше)...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

их нааоборот, не скрывать надо, а читать и обсуждать, но так как тут люди с уровнем развития детского садика, до разрешите откланятся, вся неудобная информация была успешна перенесена в мусорный ящик))), будьте покойны, там ее точно никто не будет читать, как вы просто мастерски вывели Ошо на чистую воду, простите за материалы не по теме)))

----------


## Aare

Акрос, с тобой нет смысла общаться, потому что вместо диалога ты начинаешь ужимки, кривляния и обвинения оппонентов во лжи и тупости. А такде потому, что приведённую другими информацию ты не читаешь и не смотришь, зато от других требуешь читать тонны копипасты.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Ааре, опять все мимо...

по просьбе твоего друга-поэта современности приведу сюда цитату о твоем нынешнем состоянии, только у меня к тебе большая просьба, ради Бога, "НЕ ЧИТАЙ ЕЕ, ДАЖЕ НЕ ВЗДУМАЙ ЕЕ ЧИТАТЬ!!!"

тЕМПО, ПРОСТИ брат!.... я снова не удержался...

*Почему человечество ,кажется ,так стремится идти по пути глобального самоубийства?*

*Причина ясна. Люди ясно осознали, что в их жизни нет смысла, что кроме несчастья, ничего не происходит; кроме тревоги, внутренней боли жизни нечего им предложить.*




Индивидуальности во все времена совершали самоубийства. И вы будете удивлены: люди, которые совершали самоубийства, всегда были немного более разумны, чем нормальные люди. Среди психологов самоубийства случаются в два раза чаще, чем среди представителей других профессий. Художники, поэты, философы либо сходят с ума, либо совершают самоубийство. Идиоты никогда не совершают самоубийств, никогда не сходят с ума.

Идиоты никогда не совершают самоубийств, потому что не могут даже думать о смысле, значении, цели. Они вообще не думают; они просто живут, как овощи. Чем выше разум, тем это опаснее, потому что он заставляет вас осознавать, что жизнь, которую вы живёте, — просто полая, совершенно пустая. В ней не за что держаться. Вы знаете, что завтра будет повторением сегодня, так какой смысл продолжать?

Индивидуальности совершали самоубийства, потому что только индивидуальности достигали определённой стадии разума, размышляя, есть ли в жизни какой-либо смысл. И теперь впервые миллионы людей на всей Земле достигли уровня зрелости ,при котором они чувствуют ,что жизнь бессмысленна . Именно поэтому человечество движется к глобальному самоубийству . Кажется ,нет никакой причины продолжать — ради чего? Вы прожили жизнь и ничего не нашли. Теперь будут жить ваши дети, и они ничего не найдут: поколение за поколением, в ваших руках лишь пустота — никакой осуществлённости, удовлетворённости.

Но, насколько я вижу, это даёт человеку неоценимую возможность. Только высоко разумные люди совершали самоубийство или сходили с ума, потому что не могли жить в этом сумасшедшем мире. Они не могли подстроиться под всевозможные виды безумия всюду вокруг них. Они чувствовали, что разваливаются на части, — в этом было их безумие. Но только такого рода люди также становились просветлёнными.

Таким образом, вот три возможности разума. Разумный человек или сходит с ума, потому что не может понять, что происходит, почему это происходит, почему он должен делать то или другое. Или, видя эту ситуацию, видя, что он сходит с ума, он совершает самоубийство, чтобы положить конец своей жизни. Это в большинстве случаев происходит на Западе.

На Востоке такого же рода люди пытались сделать что-то другое — не безумие, но медитация. Запад в этом смысле беден. Он не знает богатства медитации. Он не знает, что медитация может трансформировать всё ваше видение жизни; она может дать вам безмерный смысл, красоту, благословение. Тогда жизнь — это нечто священное, вы не можете её разрушить.

Вы должны обратить на это внимание: на Востоке уровень самоубийств очень низок в сравнении с Западом, процент людей, сходящих с ума, очень низок в сравнении с Западом. И более того: на Востоке люди, сходящие с ума, — на самом деле не очень разумные люди. Они психологически больны. Не разум привёл их к безумию; в их умах чего-то недоставало. Может быть, пища была неправильной, или её было недостаточно, чтобы их умы стали зрелыми. В их вегетарианском рационе не хватает определённых белков, абсолютно необходимых для роста разума.

Таким образом, на Западе и на Востоке безумие — совершенно разное. На Востоке это что-то психологическое: людям не хватает определённых вещей, их рост заторможен, их умы не смогли расти так, как должны были.

Люди, которые совершают самоубийство на Востоке, — тоже другие люди, нежели чем те, кто совершает самоубийство на Западе. На Востоке люди совершают самоубийство из-за голода, из-за бедности, потому что им не удаётся продолжать жить — и жизнь становится таким мучением. Между ними есть качественная разница.

Но разумные люди на Востоке всегда обращались к медитации . Каждый раз ,когда они чувствовали ,что в жизни нет смысла ,они пытались найти смысл внутри себя ; именно таков путь медитации . Они пытались найти самый источник жизни, любви, и они его находили. *Каждый, кто смотрит вовнутрь, обязательно его находит. Он не далеко, он — прямо внутри вас. Вы всё время несете его в себе!*

Западная интеллигенция ищет смысла снаружи, а снаружи смысла нет. Западные люди ищут состояния блаженства вовне. Помните, красота — в глазах смотрящего; она не снаружи. И то же самое верно в отношении осмысленности, состояния блаженства, благословения. Оно — внутри вашего видения, внутри вас. Когда оно у вас есть, вы можете спроецировать его на всё существование. Но сначала вы должны его найти внутри себя.

Если бы Жан Поль Сартр, Марсель, Мартин Хайдерггер, Людвиг Виттгенштейн, Бертран Рассел и подобные им люди родились на Востоке, они стали бы просветлёнными существами. Но на Западе все они оказались безмерно обременёнными душевной болью, тоской. Они нашли, что всё случайно и бессмысленно, что в жизни нет никакого смысла, что радость — это только места, только надежда; в реальности её не существует.

Запад нуждается в медитации. Восток нуждается в медицине; он болен телесно. Запад болен душевно. Как только мы ясно поймём эту проблему... Теперь не Восток опасен для мира; самое большее, его люди могут умирать от голода, как умирают в Эфиопии. Но это не опасно для мира. Фактически, в определённом смысле голодающий Восток своей смертностью помогает миру. Это сокращает население мира. Это делает каждого богаче, даже если вы сами того не знаете. Тысяча жителей Эфиопии умирает каждый день — может быть, вы не видите, что они способствуют вашему комфорту, но они это делают, потому что, если населённость мира сократится, люди смогут жить в большем комфорте, с большей лёгкостью, в большей радости. Проблема исходит не от Востока; проблема исходит от Запада. Проблема состоит в том, что западная интеллигенция пресытилась жизнью, и поэтому со стороны интеллигенции нет действительно сильного сопротивления ядерному оружию, третьей мировой войне. Фактически, кажется, глубоко внутри западный ум так или иначе надеется, что она случится скоро, потому что жизнь бессмысленна. Если вместо того, чтобы рискнуть и совершить самоубийство вам самим, политикам удастся уничтожить весь мир разом, это будет гораздо легче. Вам не придётся стоять перед дилеммой, быть или не быть. Вам не придётся решать, уничтожить себя или нет, или задумываться о том, что, может быть, завтра всё будет по-другому.

Самоубийство — это индивидуальная ответственность, но в глобальной войне, в ядерной войне вся ваша личная ответственность исчезает. Это не ваше действие, это просто происходит.

Почему западная интеллигенция не борется по-настоящему против ядерного оружия? Почему учёные — составляющие часть интеллигенции — по-прежнему служат правительствам? Самым простым выходом было бы, если бы все учёные, которые создают ядерное оружие, ушли в отставку. Они должны сказать: « Довольно. Мы не можем создавать такое оружие, которое разрушит жизнь на Земле». И поэты, философы, художники — кажется, они не протестуют. Они просто остаются зрителями. За этим стоит определённая причина. Люди западной части человечества превратились в зрителей — во всех отношениях. Вы не играете в футбол, на это есть двадцать четыре профессионала, и их работа — играть в футбол. Миллионы людей — просто зрители, и они так волнуются... подпрыгивают на своих местах, вопят, кричат. Если они не на стадионе, они сидят дома перед экраном телевизора и проделывают те же жесты. Играет кто-то другой; вы — только зритель.

Средний американец смотрит телевизор от пяти до шести часов в день: шесть часов он — просто зритель, не участник. Ещё есть фильмы, в которых вы — зрители, есть матчи по боксу, в которых вы — зрители. Кажется, вы потеряли связь с жизнью. Вы просто видите, как живут другие; ваша жизнь состоит только в том, чтобы смотреть. Кто-то участвует во всёмирном чемпионате по шахматам, а вы смотрите. Неужели вы не можете сами играть в шахматы? Неужели вы не можете сами играть в футбол?

Это недалеко, это уже происходит... скоро вы не будете заниматься любовью со своей женой, со своей подругой — это будет делать кто-то другой, а вы будете смотреть, подпрыгивать: « Так! Отлично! Ещё немного!»

Вы предоставляете всю свою жизнь другим, чтобы они жили её за вас, а потом спрашиваете, куда делся весь смысл, почему вы не чувствуете себя живыми, почему в вашей жизни нет никакого значения. У зрителей не может быть значения — только у участников, тотально вовлечённых, интенсивно вовлечённых в каждое действие.

Поэтому, может быть, западная интеллигенция просто остаётся в ситуации телезрителей, ожидающих, когда же в программе передач появится третья мировая война. Слушая радио, читая газеты... Собираетесь вы что-нибудь делать сами или нет?

Именно действие заставляет ваши соки течь. Если вы будете просто смотреть, ваши собственные соки высохнут. Вы станете просто скелетом.

Меня удивляет, что Запад составляет сильное, образованное, разумное большинство в мире, но никто ничего не делает, не принимает никаких мер. Распространяется СПИД — а ва вы просто смотрите. Ваши правительства нагромождают ядерное оружие, готовят вам погребальный костер — а вы просто смотрите...Ошо

----------


## tempo

Acros, Кали твоя мать!

Пожалуйста, отредактируй своё сообщение, поместив огромную цитату в спойлер. Там внизу есть кнопочка "Редактировать".

Я не буду снова просить модератора сделать это за тебя, но пойми, брат мой ошуевший, твоё присутствие похоже на нескончаемый крик.

Тебя никогда не выгоняли с сатсанга, когда ты пытался перекричать всех? )

----------


## Aare

> Вы должны обратить на это внимание: на Востоке уровень самоубийств очень низок в сравнении с Западом, процент людей, сходящих с ума, очень низок в сравнении с Западом.


 Да ты что! А ты уверен? А статистику не приведёшь?)




> Причина ясна. Люди ясно осознали, что в их жизни нет смысла, что кроме несчастья, ничего не происходит; кроме тревоги, внутренней боли жизни нечего им предложить.


 Как-то хреново тебе причина ясна)) Так ясна, что примерно не ясна вообще)

И всё вот у тебя, все посты - подобный бред) Но и на них отвечать смысла не вижу. Разговаривать с копипастой что ли?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Да ты что!


 Я ЖЕ ПРОСИЛ НЕ ЧИТАТЬ!!!

ТОЛЬКО НЕ ВЗДУМАЙ ЧИТАТЬ МОЯ ТЕМУ, С 1Й ПО 5 СТРАНИЦЫ, НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ НЕ ЧИТАЙ И НЕ ОТКРЫВАЙ ПЕРВУЮ СТРАНИЦУ МОЕЙ ТЕМЫ!!!
*ЕЩЕ РАЗ, - НЕ ЧИТАТЬ МОЮ ТЕМУ!!!!!* 

Для начала - я не собираюсь говорить с тобой в таком тоне, тебе требуется полное перевоспитание с объяснением очевидных вещей, подумай своей головой, ответ находится внутри статьи, я не собираюсь все тебя разжевывать...

Ради Бога, отцепись ты уже от меня наконец!

----------


## Aare

> Ради Бога, отцепись ты уже от меня наконец


 Но ведь это ты прицепился ко мне. Я к тебе вообще не обращалась и сразу сказала, что с тобой общаться не хочу. Я спросила мнение tempo. А ты влез и только и делаешь, что ругаешься и сыплешь копипастой. А теперь говоришь "отцепись". У тебя точно всё нормально? Ничем не болеешь?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Но ведь это ты прицепился ко мне. Я к тебе вообще не обращалась и сразу сказала, что с тобой общаться не хочу. Я спросила мнение tempo. А ты влез и только и делаешь, что ругаешься и сыплешь копипастой.


 Проблема как раз в том, что ты влезла в мою тему, и заполнила 1- страниц своим флудом, основанным на слухах и лжи, а когда я начал выяснять правду, ты ее просто игнорировала продолжая флудить. Ты думаешь я буду просто смотреть, как ты распространяешь всякую чепуху и ложь? Общайся ради бога, только не влазь в мою тему со своим хамским наплевательским отношениям, точка.




> Хочешь сказать что с тобой бесполезно по-хорошему? Обязательно надо унижать и высмеивать, чтобы не было троллинга с твоей стороны? Как знаешь.

----------


## Aare

Бред, ты стал популярен, тебя уже во второй раз за неделю цитируют!)

Но в этом контексте ты зря его цитируешь) В этой теме он был бы точно не на стороне твоей секантской шизотерики и агрессивной копипасты, увы.

----------


## tempo

Acros, я эту тему сделал специально для того, чтобы обсудить то, что в её названии, без флуда, в котором всё просто тонет. И специально попросил тебя не флудить.

Используй здесь СПОЙЛЕР для мегацитат, пожалуйста. А в "Жизнь есть сон" хоть Махабхарату публикуй в полном объёме. Попроси модератора почистить её от комментов моих и Aare, я не против.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

если вы действительно заинтересованы в обсуждении, вы должны были с интересом прочитать все это, а потом уже делать выводы. К примеру, Ошо врет, просто отрицает очевидное, не хочет говорить правду, уходить от ответа потому -то и тому-то...его цитаты по этим пунктам и есть суть этой темы, почему ты считаешь их флудом, только потому что там много букв? А если я так скопирую, это тоже флуд и словоблудие относительно этой темы??? 

2. Извращал


Я никогда не призывал к свободному сексу. Вся беда в идиотизме индийской желтой прессы, которая свела всю мою философию к этим двум словам. Я написал четыреста книг, и только одна из них касается секса. В остальных трехстах девяносто девяти о сексе ни слова, я говорил о нем в одной-единственной книге — причем, и эта книга совсем не о сексе. В ней говорится о том, как превращать сексуальную энергию в духовную. По существу, это антисекс!
Но критики перевернули все с ног на голову, а потом начали обвинять меня в своем же извращенном толковании! Они, впрочем, никогда не представляли меня в истинном свете

Книга «От секса к сверхсознанию» совсем не о сексе. Она о сверхсознании.

Я говорил, что человек может пройти «от секса к сверхсознанию» — и все в восторге! Все слышат только «от секса», никто не слышит продолжения: «к сверхсознанию».
Ошо

Ты считаешь это флудом и оффтопом, и это не стоит рассамтривать при обсуждении этой темы, верно?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Acros, я эту тему сделал специально для того, чтобы обсудить то, что в её названии, без флуда, в котором всё просто тонет. И специально попросил тебя не флудить.


 Я все понимаю, но почему ты считаешь цитаты Ошо, касающиеся этих пунктов - флудом?  Тебе не кажется, что это  имеет прямое отношение к теме?  Или если в его словах много букв, значит это флуд? По-твоему он не имеет права голоса в данном случае, разве его ответы не касаются напрямую всех этих пунктво???...

----------


## trypo

> Acros, я эту тему сделал специально для того, чтобы 
> _подорвать твою попке_
> остальное просто буквы.


 как бы где-то там если что кому то интересно.

если идеи ошо ценны лишь его личностью , коя неприкосновенна -
идеи эти мало продуктивны.
ценность идей в их содержании , а не в руке , что их вывела.

не думаю , что стоит так уж полыхать из-за нападок в сторону самого ошо.
он всего лишь автор , к тому же не живой.
идея все-таки выше.
когда будут какать на само учение - тогда полыхай.

----------


## June

tempo, извини, что снова потревожил. Ты, кажется, писал, что друг твой был учителем. Случайно не учителем Ошизма или других восточных, как бы это помягче сказать, религий?

----------


## tempo

June, я всего лишь решил не беспокоить собой твой дневник. Ты маленько нетерпим и => негибок => жёсток к другим, как к себе, ну и ладно. Пиши, конечно, ничего не имею против. 

"Друг" преподаёт боевые искусства, вернее, одно из течений ушу. К Ошо это прямого отношения не имеет. Разве что Ошо очень хорошо отзывается о Лао-цзы, можно сказать, Ошо его последователь.

----------


## tempo

Acros, я тоже считаю, что он не призывал к свободному сексу.
Если коротко - когда любовь ушла, не мучьте друг друга.
С этим можно спорить, но это не призыв к свободному сексу.

Мне сложно в темпе ) находить цитаты, но и постить главами не стоит - никто не будет читать, причём, скорее всего, вообще всю тему.
Короче, будь кр(а/о)ток, и люди к тебе потянутся )

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> КАК МОЖНО УДАЛЯТЬ ТО, ЧТО НАПРЯМУЮ КАСАЕТСЯ ТЕМЫ, ТОЛЬКО ПОТОМУ, ЧТО ТАМ МНОГО ТЕКСТА??????


 От вас было 9 сообщений подряд, каждый размером в несколько экранов. Это неприемлемо для формата форумного общения. Так как в одно сообщение ваша копипаста не влазит и я не мог их спрятать под один спойлер, мне пришлось перенести их.

Что касается моей "предвзятости" к Ошо, то к своему стыду (нет) я даже не знаю кто это такой. Хотите - дискутируйте, сритесь и так далее, но оставайтесь, пожалуйста, в рамках форумной концепции общения, где 9 портянок подряд являются неприемлемыми)

----------


## June

Как много нам открытий чудных готовит просвещенья дух) Я вчера немного почитал и о секте Ошо, и о Лао-цзы. Приведу несколько цитат:




> Учение Раджниша представляет собой смесь тантризма с откровениями самого Раджниша. Тантра, занимающая в индуизме особое положение, - это путь вседозволенности.


 


> Проповедовал "освобождение от собственного "я", *от совести*. Говорил, что нужно жить, ни о чем не думая, не отягощая себя мыслями ни о прошлом, ни о будущем, ни о семье, ни о хлебе насущном


 


> Проповедник новой санньясы, выраженной в погружении в мир без привязанности к нему, жизнеутверждении, *отказе от эго* и медитации и ведущей к тотальному освобождению и просветлению


 


> ДЕВЯТНАДЦАТЬ
> 
>       Освободись от знаний - 
>       ощутишь дыхание мира. 
> *Забудь о совести*, любви к людям - 
>       познаешь радость отца 
>       и почтительность сына. 
>       Искорени хитрость, страсть к наживе - 
>       умрет в мошеннике вор, 
> ...


 Всё вдруг встало на свои места и образовало единую непротиворечивую картину. И забота о карме с шараханием от морали, и аморальные поступки “друзей-учителей”, и освобождение от собственного "я", и “здесь и сейчас”, и поведение забаненной недавно женщины, неравнодушной к подобным учениям…

Гугл надоумил посмотреть НТВ-шный ролик о последователях великого учителя:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7kFWA_ARCw

----------


## Aare

Ну, на Лао Цзы ты бочку зря катишь. Вряд ли ты его достаточно почитал) Это полумифическая личность, наследие которой очень небольшое и очень туманное. Так что критиковать именно Лао-Цзы с его Дао-де-Цзинь, ознакомившись с ним поверхностно, ты не можешь) Ну или можешь, но будешь выглядеть настолько по-дилетантски, что ни в какие ворота)

Что же касается Ошо, то с ним всё более однозначно) И тут я в кои-то веки с тобой соглашусь. Это проходимец, сектант и очень тёмная личность. Однако ж, путь критики именно его философии вместо критики непосредственно его секты и последователей, причём по выдранным из контекста нескольким фразам, - не, ну это ты как всегда в своём репертуаре безапеляционного судьи, очень топорный подход)

Видео не очень качественное и не полностью раскрывает суть секты. Но всё же происходящее безумие освещено объективно. 

Кстати рада, что мои усилия даром не пропали, и теперь как минимум ещё один человек знает, что организация Ошо - секта. Пусть даже если этот человек - Джун))

----------


## tempo

Второе видео, которое запускается после первого, ещё более изобличительно.

Показанная "динамическая медитация" похожа на православную "отчитку". Я посетил таковую однажды из любопытства. Такокого массового беснования не было, на схоже.
Впрочем, многие из верующих во Христа и без оной, увы, некритичны и неадекватны.

Aare верно заметила, что есть разница между учением и последователями.
В самом учении я нахожу моменты, вызывающиен сопротивление и иногда улыбку.
Некоторые практики общи для многих восточных учений.

Лично я использую "медитацию", что _в_моём_исполнении означает остановку мыслей. Мне кажется интересным это состояние.
1) мысли, всё же возникающие или "допущенные", гораздо более чётки.
2) после - ощущение отдыха.
3) это хороший способ уснуть, когда не можешь, а у меня так бывает.

Что касается "динамических медитаций"... таковые случались в детстве. Я был ребёнок, которого обижают другие, но иногда они имели медитацию в полный рост, с использованием подручных средств )
Во взрослом же возрасте попытки помедитировать "по Ошо" вели к полной, практически "каменной", неподвижности. Позывов побеситься не обнаружено.

Кстати, на ютюбе наверняка должны быть и видео с положительным оттенком. Жаль, я не могу их отфильтровать, ибо мой оптический фильтр поломан.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Гугл надоумил посмотреть НТВ-шный ролик о последователях великого учителя:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7kFWA_ARCw


 Ролик конечно зачетный))), главную часть про саму медитацию аккуратненько опустили))), хотя конечно не для кого не секрет, что учение Ошо давно превратили в бизнесс, даже одно время все его книги выставили на продажу, так называемые официальные представители, хотя он прямым текстом говорил "не сотворите бизнесс из моих медитаций"  ...НО сюжет круто сделано...Для практики медитации достаточно и собственного одиночества, если уж на то пошло...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Что касается "динамических медитаций"... таковые случались в детстве. Я был ребёнок, которого обижают другие, но иногда они имели медитацию в полный рост, с использованием подручных средств )
> Во взрослом же возрасте попытки помедитировать "по Ошо" вели к полной, практически "каменной", неподвижности. Позывов побеситься не обнаружено.


 В смысле, ты действительно пробовал выполнять динамическую медитацию по инструкция Ошо?

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Но ознакомившись с ним поверхностно, ты не можешь) Ну или можешь, но будешь выглядеть настолько по-дилетантски, что ни в какие ворота)


 ой не говорите)))...




> Кстати рада, что мои усилия даром не пропали, и теперь как минимум ещё один человек знает, что организация Ошо - секта.


 настоящей организации Ошо уже не существует более 30 лет...то, что создали на ее месте, увы, крайне печальное зрелище...

----------


## June

> ибо мой оптический фильтр поломан.


 А его поломка, как и сама болезнь, поломку вызвавшая, разве не расплата за вседозволенность, за аморальное поведение, за отсутствие совести, за все эти восточные “мудрости”?

----------


## June

Acros_the_stars, я пытался читать откровения Ошо, даже спорить с тобой пытался на одном из форумов,  не помню на каком. Откровения эти можно воспринимать всерьёз только при полном отсутствии критического мышления. Мне всё становится понятно с первых прочитанных фраз, даже всю портянку нет необходимости дочитывать. Я у себя в дневнике позволил себе прокомментировать одну из последних, не смог удержаться)

----------


## Aare

> А его поломка, как и сама болезнь, поломку вызвавшая, разве не расплата за вседозволенность, за аморальное поведение, за отсутствие совести, за все эти восточные “мудрости”?


 Ни чё се. Вы ж, пардоньте, критически мысляий умный человек. А вдруг о расплате за грехи. Аморальное, едрит, поведение. Ой, шутник ты.

----------


## June

Я не о мистической расплате, не о божьей каре. Что же тут все такие непонятливые. Я неверующий. tempo писал, что у него и рыльце в "пушку-порошку", и СПИДом заболел, поев "немытой клубнички". Это прямое следствие вседозволенности. Не тащи в рот всё подряд, не проводи свободное время в обнимку с наркоманами, и вероятность заболеть уменьшится.

----------


## tempo

> В смысле, ты действительно пробовал выполнять динамическую медитацию по инструкция Ошо?


 Я о том, что подобные "отпускания себя" я пробовал в детстве, когда об Ошо вообще не знал. И ощущение биохимического катарсиса мне знакомо.

В сознательнои же возрасте такие пробы не приводят к телодвижениям и крику, максимум к лёгкому покачиванию, и телесных ощущений от этого покачивания достаточно, чтобы удерживать мыслепроизводство в положении "пауза".

Я думаю, что беснуются на ДМ крайне неупавновешенные люди с низким самоконтролем и неспособностью к саморефлексии.
Отсюда моё мнение: ДМ как метод выявления разного в себе применима, но не стоит при этом собирать вместе много людей.

Представил ДМ в исполнеии Джуна - танец с саблями )) ты, Джун, правильно боишься коллективных катарсисов ))

----------


## tempo

> А его поломка, как и сама болезнь, поломку вызвавшая, разве не расплата за вседозволенность, за аморальное поведение, за отсутствие совести, за все эти восточные “мудрости”?


 "Восточные мудрости"тут вообще не причём, а гиперсовесть всегда была помехой, и мне приходится её контролировать.
С аморальностью соглашусь. Ей тоже нужен поводок.

----------


## Aare

> Я не о мистической расплате, не о божьей каре. Что же тут все такие непонятливые. Я неверующий. tempo писал, что у него и рыльце в "пушку-порошку", и СПИДом заболел, поев "немытой клубнички". Это прямое следствие вседозволенности. Не тащи в рот всё подряд, не проводи свободное время в обнимку с наркоманами, и вероятность заболеть уменьшится


 Tempo же не наркоман. Я понимаю, ты бы мог мне такое сказать. Если бы я заболела, и мне было бы нечего возразить на это.
А заразиться во время секса может абсолютно любой. Я не знаю, что он там делал. Но если он не устраивал какие-то совсем уж оторванные оргии, то что аморального он сделал? Есть что-то аморальное в сексе?

----------


## June

tempo не наркоман? Он же сам писал и про “пушок-порошок”, и про то, что каннабиса не прочь употребить. Я так понимаю, сейчас просто денег на это не хватает, или уже завязал, я не в курсе.

Я не пишу про секс вообще. Вот скажи мне, если твой гражданский муж в тайне от тебя станет заниматься сексом с незнакомками, каждый день с новой, это будет аморально? Означает ли это аморальность любого секса?

Злые языки пишут о том, что медитации, которые устраивал Ошо, иногда заканчивались групповыми оргиями. Заразиться во время секса может любой, но и при групповых оргиях, и при частой смене партнёрш этот шанс намного выше. Если партнёрши из среды наркоманов, шанс выше вдвойне.

----------


## Aare

> tempo не наркоман? Он же сам писал и про “пушок-порошок”, и про то, что каннабиса не прочь употребить. Я так понимаю, сейчас просто денег на это не хватает, или уже завязал, я не в курсе.


 Tempo наркоман? Да ну, не верю.
Вот ты пил алкоголь? Можно ли теперь тебя назвать алкоголиком? Вот если tempo употреблял каннабис, то он настолько же наркоман, насколько ты алкоголик) Что такое каннабис хоть знаешь? От кальяна можно сильнее "упороться", чем от каннабиса. Наокоман - это тот, у кого от наркотиков зависимость. А не тот, кто дунул дудку три раза 10 лет назад. Впрочем, не знаю, как много и какие вилы наркотиков tempo долбил, может и в самом деле наркоман. Давай прямо у него и спросим. 

Tempo, просвети нас, какие виды наркотиков и как часто ты употреблял  :Smile:  Если сие не большая военная тайна, конечно.




> Я не пишу про секс вообще. Вот скажи мне, если твой гражданский муж в тайне от тебя станет заниматься сексом с незнакомками, каждый день с новой, это будет аморально? Означает ли это аморальность любого секса?


 Я думаю, это будет аморально. Но не потому, что он будет заниматься сексом. А потому, что измена в моих понятиях - это предательство. Плюс спать с кучей женщин втайне от меня = повышенному риску заразить меня какой-нибудь неведомой хернёй, что тоже безусловно аморально.

Секс же сам по себе, даже с разными партнерами разве аморален? Во был бы ты посмелее, и было бы у тебя в жизни не ноль, а, скажем, 20 женщин. Ты от этого стал бы аморален? Ответь, пожалуйста, на этот вопрос. Мне в самом деле очень интересно было бы знать как ты на него ответишь. Для общей картины твоей личности.




> Злые языки пишут о том, что медитации, которые устраивал Ошо, иногда заканчивались групповыми оргиями. Заразиться во время секса может любой, но и при групповых оргиях, и при частой смене партнёрш этот шанс намного выше.


 А ты думаешь, tempo занимался групповыми оргиями на сборищах сектантов? Разве он похож на сектанта? Зачем ты такие вещи говоришь в его адрес? Ты не думаешь, что такие обвинения звучат обидно?
Ты подобным образом обвинил меня в рекламе наркотиков. И потм удивлялся, почему я такая злая. Ты вот когда ляпаешь, ты думай, что говоришь, что ты можешь быть не прав, и просто так оскорбляешь человека.

----------


## tempo

Aare, я не последователь тантры, и не устраивал оргий.

June, я не употреблял инъекцианных наркотиков никогда, и наркоманом не был.
У меня нет тяги к наркотикам и не было. Но я пробовал их, чтобы понять, что это такое, и количество проб весьма скромнО.
Ты святоша, т.е. человек, увлесённо занятый поиском соринок в глазах кого угодно, кроме себя, потому и видишь только их. Они есть, но у тебя, похоже, соринки металлические, от наточки клинков )

Твоё предположение о "каждый день с новой" также не верно, как и о групповых оргиях с моим участием.

Ты доверху набит претензиями и штампами, а ещё ты смотришь НТВ, и это уже совсем плохо )

Aare, я, к слову, алкоголь не пью вообще, может, раз в год в микродозе.

Виды - LSD, амфетамин, кокаин, каннабис, фенобарбитал. Ещё раз - нечасто, для понимания, что это такое. Последний раз лет 10 назад.

----------


## Aare

> Виды - LSD, амфетамин, кокаин, каннабис, фенобарбитал. Ещё раз - нечасто, для понимания, что это такое. Последний раз лет 10 назад.


 Ну, послужной список у тебя солидный) Но я верю, что ты не наркоман. Потому что хорошо понимаю, кто такие наркоманы на самом деле. Но таким как Джун это не объяснишь)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Я о том, что подобные "отпускания себя" я пробовал в детстве, когда об Ошо вообще не знал. И ощущение биохимического катарсиса мне знакомо.


 в детстве не смысла в подобоных практиках, ибо нету еще такого колс-тва подавлений, приобретенных в следствие активного процесса социализации в обществе. В детстве медитативное состояние абсолютно ест-нно для человека, и не нужно придумывать особенных ухищрений для остановки разума.





> Отсюда моё мнение: ДМ как метод выявления разного в себе применима, но не стоит при этом собирать вместе много людей.


 ДМ это не метод выявления разного в себе. Это только первая стадия, специально созданная для высвобождения накопившегося хлама за многие многие годы подавлений, ты вообще в курсе какая вторая стадия этой медитации, ты пропобовал когда-нибуть сделать все точно, как в инструкции, ты понимаешь зачем вообще нужно все это сумашествие на первой стадии?

----------


## tempo

Acros, огибаешься, детство бывает разное. И, у меня хорошая память, которую я, к тому ж, заставляю копать глубоко в прошлое. Потому я могу достаточно детально вспомнить _тот_ опыт _сейчас_.

Пусть, ДМ не весь метод, а его стадия. Но когда эту стадию проходят люди типа "тамас"... то ой. А именно такие и состапляют большинство, Ошо об этом говорил, сравнивая демократию и диктатуру.
Именно тамас, почитавши Библию, жёг ведьм на костре. И очень прикольно слышать в этом ролике усравшегося от ахуя раджаса, попавшего на шабаш )

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Acros, огибаешься, детство бывает разное. И, у меня хорошая память, которую я, к тому ж, заставляю копать глубоко в прошлое. Потому я могу достаточно детально вспомнить _тот_ опыт _сейчас_.


 как правило у ребенка до 7 лет сохраняется ясное состояние сознание,  даже при самом ужасном детстве.  (не считая какие-то особые случаи)
Проблемы могут быть разные, но сам взгляд на мир, восприятие реальности, ясность и непосредственность восприятие затуманивается постепенно с годами. Не сомневаюсь что у тебя был медитативный опыт, каждый при желании может припомнить уверен множество таких блаженных моментов, но это скорее связано не с катарсисом а с со спонтанным попаданием в состояние медитации. Ребенок очень просто попадает в это состоянии, совершенно естественно, у меня в теме есть об этом про _сатори_, если интересно. 




> Но когда эту стадию проходят люди типа "тамас"... то ой. А именно такие и состапляют большинство, Ошо об этом говорил, сравнивая демократию и диктатуру.
> Именно тамас, почитавши Библию, жёг ведьм на костре.


 Эта медитация предназначена для любого человека в независимости от состояние сознание или развитости разума, каждый имеет право на счастье, проблема в том, когда руководят такие, как та тетенька, которая берет за это деньги,  почерпнув всю информацию об этой практике абсолютно бесплатно. Если человек действительно желает медитировать, его нужно только поощрять и попытаться помочь,  чем больше людей будут медитировать, сбрасывать с себя сумашествие, обретать спокойствие, ясность разума, тем лучше станет мир, и если им нравится делать это в коллективе, почему бы и нет?  Тут главное, чтобы только четко придерживались инструкции и без фанатизма. Но мой вопрос скорее касался твоего опыта, ты пробовал ДМ по Ошо, со всеми стадиями в одиночестве, дыхание, активная фаза, потом, резкая остановка, если нет то попробуй, ты ничем не рискуешь, а моменты тишины, которую обязательно наступять, если ты действительно от сердца проделал все этапы, возможно станут для тебя самыми прекрасными переживаниями.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

массы, о которых ты говоришь, как раз никогда не заинтересуются Ошо или подобными вещами, только в рамках такой секты, как показали по нтв, мы же точно не знаем, что она им там наговорила)...как вообще можно делать хоть какие-то выводы из этого ролика?))))

----------


## Aare

> только в рамках такой секты, как показали по нтв


 Правильноли я понимаю, что на твой взгляд, секта последователей Ошо превратилась в баранов и деньговыкачивателей только после смерти Ошо, а при нём, всё было нормально? 
Тогда у меня сразу два вопроса. А Ошо не брал деньги с последователей? И чем подобная шизофрения у Ошо лучше чем та, что показана по НТВ?

----------


## tempo

Массы хавают всё, особенно если правильно поманить.

Попробуй найти и выложить положительное видео о ДМ, а не НТВэшную чернуху.

----------


## June

Aare, задаваемые тобой вопросы, опять, кстати, содержащие в себе ложные утверждения, говорят мне о том, что ты даже не пытаешься меня понять, не имеешь желания понять. Я вижу лишь желание укусить. Поэтому продолжать диалог не вижу смысла.

tempo, как я вижу, из всего написанного мной понял лишь одну фразу про сабли, и понял очень хорошо. Что же, есть люди, которые понимают только такой язык)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Правильноли я понимаю, что на твой взгляд, секта последователей Ошо превратилась в баранов и деньговыкачивателей только после смерти Ошо, а при нём, всё было нормально? 
> Тогда у меня сразу два вопроса. А Ошо не брал деньги с последователей? И чем подобная шизофрения у Ошо лучше чем та, что показана по НТВ?


 Я не скажу, что при нем все было идеально, были разные случаи, среди некоторых его последователей со временем образовалась шайка, которая попыталась ограбить коммуну и отравить самого Ошо, но что поделаешь, люди есть люди, никто никаких денег не брал, если человек хотел жить в коммуне, ему естественно нужно было оплачивать свое проживание и пропитание, но сами лекции были бесплатными. Коммуна Ошо это было просто место, где собирались люди со схожим мировозрением, вместе медитировали, слушали Ошо, пытаясь воплотить мечту о свободном счастливом и независимом человеке.    Какая шизофрения??? они показали какие-то непонятные отрывки со своими, притянутыми за уши выводами, если это была динамическая медитация, то вот ее суть:
каких еще баранов?, ты же вообще ничего не знаешь об этих людях, включая тех, которых показали в этом мега крутом сюжете... вокруг Ошо в основном собирались самые умные добрые и интеллегентные люди, тебе не понять.

Вопрос к Ошо: Что такое Динамическая Медитация?

Ответ:

[spoiler]Первое, что нужно понять в отношении Динамической Медитации это то, что она является методом создания ситуации с помощью напряжения, в котором медитация может произойти. Если все ваше существо полностью напряжено, единственная возможность, которая для вас остается – это расслабление. Обычно человек не может просто расслабиться, но если все ваше существо находится на пике тотального напряжения, тогда второй шаг приходит автоматически, спонтанно: создана тишина.

Первые три стадии данной техники располагаются в особом порядке для того, чтобы достичь предельного напряжения на всех уровнях вашего существа. Первый уровень – ваше физическое тело. Над ним находится прана шарир, жизненное тело – ваше второе тело, эфирное тело. Над ним находится третье, астральное тело.

Ваше жизненное тело принимает дыхание в качестве еды. Смена привычной нормы кислорода, обязательно приведет к тому, что жизненное тело также измениться. Глубокое, быстрое дыхание в течение десяти минут на первой стадии техники предназначено для того, что изменить всю химию вашего жизненного тела.

Дыхание должно быть одновременно глубоким и быстрым – на столько глубоким, на сколько возможно, и на столько быстрым, на сколько возможно. Если вы не можете делать и то и другое одновременно, тогда пусть ваше дыхание будет быстрым. Быстрое дыхание действует как своего рода молоток, бьющий по вашему жизненному телу, и нечто спящее начинает просыпаться: вскрывается резервуар ваших энергий. Дыхание становится подобно электрическому потоку, разливающемуся по всей вашей нервной системе. Поэтому вы должны выполнять первый шаг так неистово и интенсивно, как только возможно. Вы должны участвовать в нем тотально. Ни один ваш кусочек не должен оставаться в стороне. Все ваше существо должно быть в дыхании на первом шаге. Вы – анархист: вдох – выдох. Весь ваш ум поглощен процессом – дыхание выходит, дыхание входит. И если вы полностью в процессе, то мысли прекратятся, потому, что ни капли вашей энергии не доходит к ним. Не осталось энергии для того, чтобы поддерживать их живыми.

Затем, когда электричество тело начинает работать в вас, начинается второй шаг. Когда биоэнергия начинает вращаться внутри вас, работая через нервную систему, многое становится возможным для вашего тела. Вы должны свободно отпустить тело, позволив ему делать все, что оно захочет.

Второй шаг будет не только стадией отпускания, но также и стадией позитивного сотрудничества. Вы должны сотрудничать со своим телом, потому что язык тела – это тот язык символов, который, как обычно, был утерян. Если ваше тело хочет танцевать, то, как правило, вы не чувствуете этого послания. Поэтому, если на второй стадии появится слабая тенденция танцевать, сотрудничайте с ней; только тогда вы сможете понять язык своего тела.

Что бы ни происходило во время этой десятиминутной второй стадии, делайте все по максимуму. На протяжении всей техники ничто не должно выполняться на более низком уровне, чем максимум. Возможно, вы начнете танцевать, прыгать, смеяться или плакать. Все, что бы ни происходило с вами – а энергия захочет выразить себя – сотрудничайте с этим. В начале будет только догадка, едва уловимый соблазн – настолько неуловимый, что если вы решите подавить его, он так и останется на бессознательном уровне. Возможно, вы даже не будете знать, что подавили его. Итак, если появится хотя бы небольшой намек, слабое мерцание, любой указатель в уме, тогда сотрудничайте с ним и делайте все на максимуме, на самом пике.

Напряжение происходит только в экстремальной точке, никак иначе. Если танец не происходит на своем максимуме, тогда он не будет эффективен, он никуда не приведет; люди так часто танцуют, но это ни к чему не приводит. Поэтому танец должен происходит на своем максимуме – и не запланировано, а инстинктивно или интуитивно; ваши причина и интеллект не должны вмешиваться.

На втором шаге просто станьте телом, будьте с ним полностью одним целым, отождествитесь с ним – в точности как на первой стадии вы становились дыханием. В тот момент, когда ваша активность достигает максимума, новое свежее ощущение вольется в вас. Что-то будет сломано: вы увидите свое тело как нечто отдельное от вас; вы станете просто свидетелем тела. Вы не должны пытаться стать наблюдателем. Вам просто нужно отождествиться с телом полностью, и позволить ему делать все, что оно захочет и двигаться туда, куда оно захочет.

В момент, когда деятельность достигает своего пика – в танце, в плаче, в смехе, в нелогичности, во всякой ерунде – происходит следующее: вы становитесь наблюдателем. С этого момента вы просто смотрите; исчезло отождествление, осталось одно только свидетельствующее сознание, которое приходит само по себе. Вам не нужно думать о нем, оно просто происходит.

Это вторая стадия техники. Только в том случае, когда первая стадия выполнена тотально, полностью, вы можете двигаться во вторую. Похоже на коробку передач в машине: первую скорость можно поменять на вторую только в том случае, если первая скорость достигла предела, никак иначе. И единственная возможность перейти от второй скорости к третьей появляется только тогда, когда вторая достигла своего максимума. С чем мы имеем дело в Динамической Медитации – это скорости ума. Если физическое тело, первая скорость, доведено до максимального предела с помощью дыхания, тогда вы сможете перейти ко второй скорости. И тогда вторая должна быть выполнена абсолютно интенсивно: вовлечено, преданно, ничего не оставляя в стороне.

Если вы практикуете Динамическую Медитацию впервые, будет сложно, по той причине, что мы подавили тело настолько сильно, что жить по шаблону подавления стало для нас естественным. Но это не естественно! Взгляните на ребенка: он играет со своим телом совсем иначе. Если ребенок плачет, он плачет интенсивно. Детским плачем можно насладиться, но плач взрослого уродлив. Даже в гневе ребенок прекрасен: он обладает тотальной интенсивностью. Но когда злится взрослый, это выглядит уродливо: он не тотален. И любое проявление интенсивности является прекрасным. Вторая стадия кажется трудной только потому, что мы так много подавили в теле, но если вы сотрудничаете с телом, забытый язык вернется вновь. Вы становитесь ребенком. И когда вы снова станете ребенком, к вам начнет приходить новое ощущение: вы станете невесомы – неподавленное тело становится невесомым.

В момент, когда тело становится неподавленным, все подавления, которые вы скапливали всю свою жизнь, отброшены. Это и есть катарсис. Человек, который проходит через катарсис никогда не сможет стать сумасшедшим: это невозможно. И если уговорить сумасшедшего пройти через катарсис, он сможет вернуться к нормальному состоянию. Человек, прошедший через этот процесс, выходит за пределы сумасшествия: потенциальное семя убито, искоренено, благодаря всему этому катарсису.

Второй шаг является психотерапевтическим. Человек может углубиться в медитацию только через катарсис. Он должен быть полностью очищен: вся чепуха должна быть выброшена наружу. Наша цивилизация учила нас подавлять, удерживать все внутри. Из-за чего подавленные вещи попадают в бессознательный ум и становятся частью души, создавая великий хаос во всем существе.

Каждый подавленный призрак становится потенциальным семенем сумасшествия. Этого нельзя допускать. Становясь более цивилизованным, человек потенциально стал ближе к сумасшествию. Чем менее цивилизован человек, тем меньше у него возможностей сойти с ума, потому что он все еще понимает язык своего тела, продолжает сотрудничать с ним. Его тело не подавленно: его тело это цветение его сущности..... [/spoiler]

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Правильноли я понимаю, что на твой взгляд, секта последователей Ошо превратилась в баранов и деньговыкачивателей только после смерти Ошо, а при нём, всё было нормально? 
> Тогда у меня сразу два вопроса. А Ошо не брал деньги с последователей? И чем подобная шизофрения у Ошо лучше чем та, что показана по НТВ?


 не было никакой секты, была коммуна, которая потом распалась, как называется то, что находится сейчас на том месте, и продает туда путевки, (вместе с книгами Ошо) наверное  кроме как деньговыкачивателями больше никак не назовешь...

*темпо*б я так понял настоящую ДМ ты никогда не пробовал (по Ошо), он как раз говорил что без предварительного высвобождения современный человек просто не способен войти в состояние медитации, на первых стадиях она просто необходима. Но рад, если у тебя и так получается...

----------


## Aare

> Aare, задаваемые тобой вопросы, опять, кстати, содержащие в себе ложные утверждения, говорят мне о том, что ты даже не пытаешься меня понять, не имеешь желания понять. Я вижу лишь желание укусить. Поэтому продолжать диалог не вижу смысла


 Восе нет, напрасно ты так считаешь. Мне показалось, что укусить хочешь ты. Но на сей раз не меня, а tempo. Для меня так и остаётся неясным, что же такого *аморального* сделал tempo, что теперь расплачивается. Поэтому я всё же надеюсь, что ты подробнее раскроешь тему аморального секса. Поверь, я не хочу намеренно тебя цапнуть. Но цапнуть могу, конечно, смотря что ты будешь отвечать. Но нельзя просто так, знаешь ли, обвинять людей в сектантстве и утверждать то, что человек болеет СПИДом - это некая расплата за аморальность. Поэтому я и задаваю вопросы, чтобы ты подробнее раскрыл свою позицию.

----------


## Aare

> как называется то, что находится сейчас на том месте, и продает туда путевки, (вместе с книгами Ошо) наверное кроме как деньговыкачивателями больше никак не назовешь


 Хотя бы это ты признаёшь. Это очень хорошо, что ты не на стороне людей вроде той женщины из сюжета по НТВ, которая берет по 2000 за сеанс непонятно чего. Я боялась, что ты один из таких личностей.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Хотя бы это ты признаёшь. Это очень хорошо, что ты не на стороне людей вроде той женщины из сюжета по НТВ, которая берет по 2000 за сеанс непонятно чего. Я боялась, что ты один из таких личностей.


 я ничего не признаю, если говорить о сюжете по нтв, слишком мало известно, чтобы делать какие-то выводы, очевидно что сюжет крайней  не объективен. Это не сеанс непонятно чего, а судя по всему динамическая медитация, первая стадия именно так и выглядит, как сумашествие со стороны, на это только если ты знаешь в чем смысл и суть всего этого, я специально превел выше цитату, объясняющуу суть всего этого процеса, этих криков из ролика итд. Почему нтвшники не показали 2 часть, саму медитацию, глю дили просто спокойно лежать в тишине и не двигаются, в полном безмолвии и расслаблении, это нужно у них спросить, не думаю что они обманывали с самой медитацией, просто брать за это деньги...возможно они эти деньги тратят на поддержку здания, на организацию группы итд, если не знаешь всех деталей того, что там происходит, сложно судить, но в самой медитации ничего плохого уж точно нет. Это было бы счастье, если бы массы завлечь в медитацию, тогда бы все это сумашествие оборачивалось не убитыми, подстреляными и повесевшимися людьми во внешнем мире...они бы сбивали все свое напряжение, и выходили бы оттуда нормальными людьми, стало бы меньше преступности, убийств, ссор, ненависти злости итд.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

поправка _но это только если ты *НЕ* знаешь в чем смысл и суть всего этого_ блин, почему пропала возможность нормально редактировать сообщения?....

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Хотя бы это ты признаёшь. Это очень хорошо, что ты не на стороне людей вроде той женщины из сюжета по НТВ,.


 Хотя бы это ты признаёшь. Это очень хорошо, что ты не на стороне людей вроде той женщины из сюжета по НТВ,
я не на стороне того, чтобы делать на этом деньги, я рекламирую тут все бесплатно и как можно более широко, каждому стоило бы попробовать эту медитацию, не обязательно сразу же бежать в какой-то центр или группу, просто найти уединенное место (достаточно и собственной квартиры) и проделать все стадии. Самое худшее, что может случится, это не удача в остановке внутреннего диалога. А если получится, вы ощутите полное рассалбление, и никакого химического транса и прочего бреда, который показало нтв нету, и ничем это никому не грозит, кроме как успокоением и расслаблением. Медитацию как раз опасно делать без такого катарсиса, тогда человек не расслабляется а начинает сходить с ума, так как только он пытается просто расслабиться и ощутить тишину, все подавленное начинает всплывать из подсознания, и перебороть это все становится п рактически невозможно, зато после всех этих психований) очень легко потом привести себя в тотальное расслабление. (выше цитата все подробно объясняет)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

вот подробное описание всех стадий (по нтв показали только часть первой судя по всему, подав ее в удобном для них виде, ведущая вообще класс))

убрал бы под спойлер, но не знаю как....

(вторая часть цитаты выше) - 

.Вторая стадия должна быть выполнена тотально. Вы не должны находиться вне тела; вы должны быть в нем. Когда вы делаете что-либо, делайте это полностью: будьте самим действием, а не деятелем. Именно это я имею в виду, говоря о тотальности: будьте действием, процессом; не будьте актером. Актер всегда вне своей игры, и никогда не в ней. Когда я люблю тебя, я полностью в этом, но когда я играю влюбленность, я нахожусь вне игры.

На втором шаге откроется так много возможностей … и для каждой отдельной личности будет происходить что-то свое. Один человек начнет танцевать, другой – плакать. Один разденется догола, другой начнет прыгать, а третий станет смеяться. Возможно все.

Двигайтесь изнутри, двигайтесь тотально, и тогда вы сможете перейти к третьей стадии.

Третья стадия достигается как результат первых двух стадий. В первой стадии электричество тела – или вы можете назвать его Кундалини – пробуждено. Оно начинает вращаться и двигаться. Только в этом случае с телом происходит полное отпускание, не раньше. Только когда внутреннее движение началось, появляется возможность для внешних движений.
Когда на второй стадии катарсис достигает своего пика, предела, тогда начинается третья десятиминутная стадия. Начинайте энергично выкрикивать Суфийскую мантру «Ху!» «Ху!» «Ху!» Энергия, которая была пробуждена с помощью дыхания и выражена с помощью катарсиса, теперь начинает двигаться вовнутрь и вверх; мантра перенаправляет ее. Ранее энергия двигалась вниз и вовне; теперь она начинает двигаться вовнутрь и вверх. Продолжайте ударять звуком «Ху!» «Ху!» «Ху!» вовнутрь, пока все ваше существо не превратится в звук. Полностью истощите себя; только в этом случае четвертая стадия – стадия медитации – может случиться. Четвертая стадия это ничто иное, как тишина и ожидание. Если на протяжении первых трех стадий вы двигались тотально, полностью, ничего не оставляя позади, тогда на четвертой стадии вы автоматически упадете в глубокое расслабление. Тело истощено; выброшены все подавления, выброшены все мысли. Сейчас расслабление приходит спонтанно – вам ничего не нужно делать для того, чтобы оно произошло. Это и есть начало медитации. Была создана ситуация: вас здесь нет. Теперь может случиться медитация. Вы открытые, ожидающие, принимающие. И происходящее происходит.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Еще одно, более полное описание всех стадий:

*ПЕРВЫЙ ШАГ:*

Моя система Динамической медитации начинается с дыхания, ибо дыхание глубоко в нас укоренено. Возможно, вы не наблюдали этого, но, изменив дыхание, вы можете изменить очень многое. Внимательно понаблюдайте за дыханием, и вы обнаружите, что, когда вы сердитесь, у вас один ритм дыхания, а когда любите — совершенно другой. Когда вы расслабляетесь, вы дышите одним образом, когда напрягаетесь — другим. Вы не можете сердиться и в то же время дышать так, как дышите в расслабленном состоянии. Это невозможно.

Когда вы сексуально возбуждены, ваше дыхание меняется. Если вы помешаете ему измениться, ваше сексуальное возбуждение автоматически исчезнет. Это значит, что дыхание глубоко связано с ментальным состоянием. Изменив свое дыхание, вы можете изменить и состояние своего ума. А если измените состояние ума, изменится и дыхание.

Поэтому я начинаю с дыхания и на первой стадии этой техники предлагаю десять минут дышать хаотично. Под хаотичным дыханием я подразумеваю глубокое, частое, энергичное дыхание без, какого-либо ритма — втягивание воздуха внутрь и выталкивание наружу, но втягивание и выталкивание настолько энергичные, глубокие и сильные, насколько это возможно. Втягивайте в себя воздух, затем выталкивайте его наружу.

Хаотичное движение должно породить хаос внутри вашей подавленной системы. В каждом своем проявлении вы дышите вполне определенным образом. Ребенок дышит не так, как взрослый. Если вас страшит перспектива сексуального контакта, ваше дыхание меняется. Вы не сможете дышать глубоко, потому что глубокий вдох ударяет в ваш сексуальный центр. Если вы боитесь, вы не можете дышать глубоко. Страх порождает поверхностное дыхание.

Хаотичное дыхание призвано разрушить все ваши шаблоны. Хаотичное дыхание призвано разрушить то, во что вы себя превратили. Хаотичное дыхание создает внутри вас хаос, ибо пока хаоса нет, вам не удастся высвободить свои подавленные эмоции. Эти эмоции устремились теперь в ваше тело.
Вы — не тело и ум; вы это тело-ум, вы психосоматичны. Вы — то и другое вместе. Поэтому все действия вашего тела, достигают ума, а все действия вашего ума достигают тела. Тело и ум — два конца одного и того же организма.

Десять минут хаотичного дыхания — это чудесно! Но дыхание должно быть хаотичным. Это не разновидность пранаямы, йогического дыхания, а создание при помощи дыхания хаоса, который необходим вам по разным причинам.
Глубокое, частое дыхание приносит больше кислорода. Чем больше в теле кислорода; тем более живым вы становитесь, тем более уподобляетесь животному. Животные живы, а человек наполовину мертв, наполовину жив. Вам необходимо стать животным, только тогда в вас может возникнуть нечто более высокое.

Если вы живы лишь наполовину, с вами ничего не удастся сделать. Хаотичное дыхание уподобит вас животному: живому, вибрирующему, энергичному — с большим количеством кислорода в крови, с большим количеством энергии в клетках. Клетки вашего тела оживут. Насыщение кислородом помогает вырабатывать телесное электричество — можно назвать это биоэнергией. Когда в теле есть электричество, вы можете глубоко погружаться в себя или далеко выходить за свои пределы. Электричество поможет вам в этом.

У тела есть свои собственные источники электричества. Если вы ударяете в них усиленным дыханием и большим количеством кислорода, они начинают бить ключом. Если вы действительно оживаете, вы перестаете быть телом. Чем больше вы оживаете, тем больше энергии заполняет вашу систему и тем меньше вы ощущаете себя физическим телом. Вы будете воспринимать себя все больше как энергию и все меньше как материю.

Во всех тех случаях, когда вы становитесь более живым, вы перестаете ориентироваться на тело. Одна из причин особой привлекательности секса заключается в следующем: если вы полностью вовлекаетесь в половой акт, в целостное движение, становитесь абсолютно живым, тогда вы перестаете быть телом — вы только энергия. Воспринимать эту энергию, жить ею совершенно необходимо, если вы хотите выйти за свои пределы.


*ВТОРОЙ ШАГ*

Второй шаг в моей технике Динамической медитации — катарсис. Я призываю вас к сознательному безумию. Что бы ни пришло вам в голову, позвольте этому произойти; способствуйте этому. Никакого сопротивления, только поток эмоций.

Хотите визжать — визжите. Способствуйте визгу. Громкий визг, настоящий визг, в который вовлечено все ваше существо, обладает особой, глубоко лечебной силой. Визг освобождает многое, визг исцеляет многие болезни. Если этот визг настоящий, он вместит в себя все ваше существо.
Поэтому в течение следующих десяти минут (вторая стадия также длится десять минут) позвольте себе выразиться через крик, танец, визг, плач, прыжки, смех — так сказать, «выплеснуться». Через несколько дней вы почувствуете, что это такое.

Возможно, на первых порах вам придется принуждать себя, делать над собой усилие, даже лицедействовать. Мы стали настолько фальшивыми, что не можем совершать ничего подлинного и истинного. Мы не способны искренне смеяться, вопить или визжать. Все наши поступки — лишь фасад, маска. Когда вы перейдете к этой технике, ваши действия могут быть поначалу вынужденными. Вам потребуется, возможно, усилие, немного лицедейства. Но пусть вас это не беспокоит. Продолжайте. Вскоре вы достигнете тех источников, где вы многое в себе подавили. Вы коснетесь этих источников, освободите их и почувствуете, что ваше бремя исчезло. К вам придет новая жизнь; вы родитесь заново.
Это сбрасывание бремени — основа, без которой никакая медитация невозможна. Повторяю, я не имею в виду исключения, они для нас несущественны.

Сделав второй шаг — выбросив все из себя, — вы окажетесь пустым. А под пустотой я понимаю следующее: пустоту от всех подавлений. В этой пустоте может что-то произойти. Может произойти трансформация; может случиться медитация.

*ТРЕТИЙ ШАГ*

На третьем шаге я использую звук ХУУ. В прошлом использовались многие звуки, каждый из которых действует по-своему. Индусы, например, использовали звук аум. Это вам, наверное, известно. Но я не предлагаю вам аум. Аум стучится в центр сердца, а современный человек не сосредоточен на сердце, Аум стучится в дверь дома, где никого нет.

Суфии использовали звук хуу. Если громко произносить хуу, этот звук глубоко проникает в сексуальный центр. Вот почему его используют для того, чтобы стучаться к вам внутрь. Когда вы стали пустым, звук хуу может глубоко в вас проникнуть.

Движение этого звука возможно только в том случае, если вы пусты. Если же вы заполнены подавлениями, то ничего не произойдет. В этом случае прибегать к мантрам или звукам порой даже опасно. Каждый слой подавления изменит путь звука, и в конечном итоге произойдет нечто такое, что вам и не снилось, чего вы не ждали и не хотели. Ваш ум должен быть пуст; только в этом случае можно произносить мантру.

Поэтому я никогда не предлагаю мантру без предварительной подготовки. Сначала должен произойти катарсис. Мантрой хуу не следует пользоваться, не сделав два предыдущих шага. Без этих шагов ею пользоваться нельзя. Только на третьем шаге (длящемся десять минут) можно прибегнуть к хуу — произнесите его как можно громче, вложите в него всю свою энергию. Вы стучите этим звуком в дом своей энергии. И если вы пусты, — а вы стали пустым благодаря катарсису на втором шаге, — хуу проникает вглубь и ударяет в ваш сексуальный центр.

По сексуальному центру можно ударить двояко. Во-первых, естественным образом. Всякий раз, когда вас привлекает лицо противоположного пола, по сексуальному центру наносится удар извне. Этот удар также есть тонкая вибрация. Женщина привлекла мужчину, или мужчина привлек женщину. Почему? Благодаря чему в мужчине и благодаря чему в женщине это происходит? В них ударяет положительное или отрицательное электричество, тонкая вибрация. На самом деле это звук. Например, вы замечали, что птицы используют звук как сексуальный сигнал. Их пение сексуально. Они многократно ударяют друг друга определенными звуками, которые попадают в сексуальный центр.

Тонкие вибрации электричества ударяют вас извне. Когда в ваш сексуальный центр ударили извне, ваша энергия устремляется наружу — к другому. После чего возможно воспроизведение, рождение. От вас кто-то родится.
Хуу ударяет в тот же центр энергии, только изнутри. А когда по сексуальному центру ударяют изнутри, энергия течет внутрь. Это внутреннее течение энергии совершенно вас преображает. Вы преобразились: вы родили самих себя.

Вы преображаетесь только тогда, когда ваша энергия меняет направление движения. Только что она текла наружу, и вот уже течет внутрь. Только что она текла вниз, а вот уже течет вверх. Это движение энергии вверх и есть знаменитая кундалини. Вы почувствуете, что она действительно движется по вашему позвоночнику, и чем выше она поднимается, тем выше поднимаетесь вместе с ней вы. Если эта энергия достигнет брахмарандхра — последнего, седьмого центра, находящегося в вершине головы, — вы станете высочайшим человеком.

На третьем шаге я применяю хуу как способ поднять вашу энергию. Первые три шага приносят катарсис. Они еще не медитация, лишь подготовка к ней, «разбег» для прыжка, но еще не прыжок.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

*ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ ШАГ:*Четвертый шаг — прыжок. На четвертом шаге я говорю вам: «Стоп!» Когда я говорю «Стоп!», вы должны замереть. Не делайте абсолютно ничего, потому что любое движение может отвлечь вас, и тогда все пойдет насмарку. Все что угодно — кашель, чихание — у вас ничего не получится, ваш ум отвлекся. Движение энергии вверх тотчас же прекратится, потому что ваше внимание переместилось.
Не делайте ничего, смертью вам это не грозит. Даже если вам очень хочется чихнуть, а вы десять минут не чихаете, от этого вы не умрете. Даже если вам хочется кашлянуть и вы чувствуете в горле раздражение, потерпите и ничего не делайте, вы тоже не умрете. Пусть ваше тело замрет, чтобы энергия могла устремиться по нему единым потоком вверх.

Когда энергия устремляется вверх, вы обретаете все большее безмолвие. Безмолвие — побочный продукт энергии, поднимающейся вверх; напряжение — побочный продукт энергии, текущей вниз.
Все ваше тело станет таким безмолвным, словно оно исчезло. Вы не сможете его почувствовать. Вы лишились тела. А когда вы безмолвны, безмолвно и все бытие, ибо бытие — это зеркало. Оно отражает вас. Оно отражает вас в тысячах и тысячах зеркал. Когда безмолвны вы, становится безмолвным и все бытие. Я скажу вам так: в своем безмолвии будьте просто свидетелем — непрерывным вниманием; не делайте ничего, оставайтесь свидетелем, оставайтесь с самим собою; не порождайте ничего — ни движения, ни желания, ни становления — просто пребывайте здесь и сейчас, безмолвно свидетельствуйте обо всем, что происходит.

Это пребывание в центре, пребывание в самом себе возможно благодаря первым трем шагам. Пока эти три шага не сделаны, вы не способны оставаться с самим собою. Можно говорить об этом, можно думать, мечтать, но этого не случится, потому что вы не готовы.

Три первых шага готовят вас к встрече с мгновением. Они делают вас сознательным. Это и есть медитация. В медитации случается нечто, пребывающее за пределами слов. Как только это случится, вы уже не останетесь прежним; это невозможно. Это рост, а не просто переживание. Это рост.

ПРАКТИКА:

*ПЕРВАЯ СТАДИЯ - 10 минут.*

Хаотично дышите через нос, концентрируясь на выдохе. Тело позаботится о вдохе. Делайте это настолько быстро и полно, насколько возможно – а потом еще сильнее, пока вы буквально не станете самим дыханием. Используйте естественные движения вашего тела в качестве помощи в подъеме энергии. Чувствуйте как она поднимается, но не давайте ей воли в течении всей первой стадии.


*ВТОРАЯ СТАДИЯ - 10 минут.*

Издавайте звуки, бегайте, кричите, спачте, смейтесь - делайте что хотите Взорвитесь! Пусть все, что нужно выплеснется наружу. Станьте совсем безумным, вопите, кричите, прыгайте, тряситесь, танцуйте, пойте, смейтесь, "выбросьте себя наружу". Ничего не держите про запас, двигайте всем телом. Какое-нибудь небольшое действие часто помогает начать. Никогда не позволяйте вмешиваться уму в то, что происходит. Будьте тотальны


*ТРЕТЬЯ СТАДИЯ - 10 минут.*

Прыгайте с поднятыми руками, выкрикивайте мантру "Ху! Ху! Ху!" настолько глубоко, насколько возможно. Каждый раз, когда вы приземляетесь на всю стопу, пусть звук глубоко ударяет в сексуальный центр. Дайте все, что у вас есть, полностью истощите себя.


*ЧЕТВЕРТАЯ СТАДИЯ - 15 минут.
*
Стоп, замрите Остановитесь! Замрите там, где вы находитесь, и в той позиции, в которой оказались в этот момент. Не распоряжайтесь телом никак. Кашель, движение, все что угодно будет рассеивать течение энергии, и усилие будет утрачено. Будьте свидетелем всему, что с вами происходит.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

[QUOTE=Acros_the_stars;167888]

*ВТОРАЯ СТАДИЯ - 10 минут.*

Издавайте звуки, бегайте, кричите, спачте, смейтесь - делайте что хотите Взорвитесь! Пусть все, что нужно выплеснется наружу. Станьте совсем безумным, вопите, кричите, прыгайте, тряситесь, танцуйте, пойте, смейтесь, "выбросьте себя наружу". Ничего не держите про запас, двигайте всем телом. Какое-нибудь небольшое действие часто помогает начать. Никогда не позволяйте вмешиваться уму в то, что происходит. Будьте тотальны

Вот то, что показали по тв, вторая (не первая стадия), и на этом основании сделали свои выводы...остальное ведь совершенно неважно...

----------


## Aare

Да хватит уже вывалить  копипасту тоннами! Как ты задрал.  Сколько раз повторять одно и то же




> Издавайте звуки, бегайте, кричите, спачте, смейтесь - делайте что хотите Взорвитесь! Пусть все, что нужно выплеснется наружу. Станьте совсем безумным, вопите, кричите, прыгайте, тряситесь, танцуйте, пойте, смейтесь, "выбросьте себя наружу". Ничего не держите про запас, двигайте всем телом. Какое-нибудь небольшое действие часто помогает начать. Никогда не позволяйте вмешиваться уму в то, что происходит. Будьте тотальны


 Обязательно. Когда будет следущая гормональная истерика, так и сделаю. Полный катарсис будет

----------


## Aare

Форум глючный до ужаса. Спойлер, похоже, не работает

----------


## tempo

June, скажи, как по-твоему, я всё-таки наркоман или нет?
Учитывая 1) цель приёма 2) эпизодичность и немногократность 3) отсутствие зависимости как сейчас, так и ранее 4) давность последнего приёма.
Да - Нет. Мне интересен твой принцип деланич выводов.

Acros, попытки ДМ, т.е. медитации телом, у меня вызывают лишь лёгкое покачивание и очень чёткое ощущение органа, отвечающего за равновесие. Кстати, очень хороший способ снять головную боль и отдохнуть.

"Станьте без-ум-ными" - одно из ключевых условий Ошо. Он считает свободу от ума крайне важной. И не только он.
Мне кажется, это неплохое умение, как и умение вернуться в ум. Я лично без него не смогу, может, потому, что не-ум мой слишком хил )
Так что пока оставлю его про запас.

----------


## tempo

Aare, речь ведь идёт о духовных, а не интеллектуальных изменениях. А дух, как я всё более уверен, не есть степень интеллекта, как большое-большое-сильное-красивое тело не ведёт к интелленту.
Отсюда и странность действий.

Вот ты не против православия. А как тебе целования икон, непрерывное касание тремя пальцами четырёх точек и мантра "Господи-помилуй", которую отсчитывают по чёткам? и прочие действия. Они тебе и мне привычны.
Но почитай, к примеру, труды аввы Дорофея о сладости молитвы - реально возникающей во рту )

----------


## Unity

Ребята, - уже семь страниц Pro- et Contra-мнений по поводу господина Шри Раджниша... 
При всём уважении - да какая разница - каким он был человеком и что делал в своей жизни? Его уже давно нет рядом с нами. 
Единственно значимое, что он совершил - это... "начертал Послание" - правильнее, попросту озвучил некую систему идей, после бережно записанную многими последователями. Если абстрагироваться ото личных симпатий или антипатий к сему фольклорному уже персонажу, к этой городской легенде, то, изучив идеи, брошенные во основу - просто понимаешь их универсальность, поистине беспрецедентную "психотерапевтическую эффективность".
"...Выключите мысли, чтобы понять кто вы есть. Выключите мысли, чтобы, возможно, впервые в полной тишине прикоснуться к истине. Выключите мысли, чтобы сызнова припомнить ранее забытые трансцендентальные знания". 
Мне хватает уже одних этих строк - и неважно, коими были уста, кои их озвучили - ну и коей была биография оратора. Ихмо, само Божество в Ошо воплотилось - чтобы это молвить - тем, кто сможет понять. Хотя - кто этот Ошо и кем он был - мне, по большому счёту, совершенно безразлично. 
Мистик или же душевнобольной? Человек или Бог? 
Каждый судит по себе, в меру собственного разумения. 
Главное, что он подчеркнул - "Найдите же то, что живёт во пробелах - меж мыслями. Найди себя, утрата которых и ввергает в ад вас, приводит к вражде и убийствам". 
И самоубийствам. 
К чему холивар?
"Чувак дело говорит". 
И я прислушался. И то, что после изменилось во мне...
*пожимает плечами*
Благодарствуя сему кое-кто живой, - стремясь изучить машину нашего ума, тысячи возможностей для её поломки, тысячи возможностей снова всё исправить. 
Не будь Раджниша и его базовых идей, вероятно, не было бы и меня - равно как и сотен прочих, что в методиках из древнеиндийских учений нашли Панацею - ото произвола своего ума, своего же дикого сознания, хаотическое действие которого нас приводит либо к суициду, либо в сумасшедший дом, - либо просто к горьким бесталанным судьбам, серости и одиночеству, осознанию тщетности/никчёмности собственного бытия.
Так что Ошо - несомненный гений. 
Многим подсказал он, что подлинные мы - только в тишине, в молчании, безо шума мысли, в атомарном миге вечного Сейчас... 
А что сделали мы, чтобы осуждать его?
Кто же мы такие? Что же только доброго принесли все мы Земле собственным существованием - кроме килограммов "удобрений" и твёрдого бытового мусора?
Этот человек, по крайней мере, популяризовал Главные Идеи - индуизма, буддизма, даосизма и дзэн. 
А мы...
Лишь псы, лающие зачем-то на его караван. 
Постыдились бы.

----------


## tempo

Unity, вот и мне, по большому счёту, без разницы все пляски на тему. Я читаю и думаю/воспринимаю сам, по крайней мере, стараюсь это делать, зная, что у меня предрассудков, как блох на бродячей собаке.

Но всё-таки объяснения, адресованные интеллекту нужны.

----------


## Unity

> Медитацию как раз опасно делать без такого катарсиса, тогда человек не расслабляется а начинает сходить с ума, так как только он пытается просто расслабиться и ощутить тишину, все подавленное начинает всплывать из подсознания, и перебороть это все становится практически невозможно


 Хи, вот в чём ошибка...
Неизбежная необходимость встретиться со своими демонами и взглянуть им в глаза... Демонами - сотнями тех эпизодов прошлого, о коих жалеем; сотнями тех вариантов будущего, кои проецирует рассудок - наступления которых столь мы не желаем, но таки допускаем...
Вот почему людей так страшит медитация.........
Ибо это означает Выпустить Своих Зверей... 
Право, порой легче перерезать вены куском битой плитки, нежель видеть То, что мы ране помести внутрь саквояжа собственного "подсознания".
Но даже в таком случае...
Это всё-таки полезно: вызывать и видеть всё то, что внутри живёт, что нас убивает и что отравляет незримо каждый наш день, почти каждый наш час...

----------


## Unity

> Unity, вот и мне, по большому счёту, без разницы все пляски на тему. Я читаю и думаю/воспринимаю сам, по крайней мере, стараюсь это делать, зная, что у меня предрассудков, как блох на бродячей собаке.
> 
> Но всё-таки объяснения, адресованные интеллекту нужны.


 Кажется, это вопрос готовности: воспринять или не воспринять всю ту информацию, кою Ошо повторял в сотнях своих лекций или всех тех книг. 
Сдаётся, ценность/актуальность этой информации - просто безгранична - для любого, кто мечтает понять/исцелить себя. 
Но если кто-либо не готов, чтобы приступить к починке - зачем очернять - того, кто уж умер и не может за себя как-то постоять? Смахивает всё это на поведение подростков-нацистов на еврейских кладбищах: обо**ать, обмалевать всё свастиками/бранными словами - и в жизни своей не сделать и сотой части из того осмысленного и полезного, что сделали те, кто лежит во могилах, ими осквернённых.
Просто детство...
Просто бессознательность...

----------


## Aare

> Вот ты не против православия


 Я не то, чтобы не против. я отношусь к нему толерантно)) Что до лобызания икон - это полный абзац, я даже хотела про это пост на форуме написать, но потом чувства верующих решиа пожалеть))

Беснования на тусовках ошонутых, как в том ролике - мне так кажется, это трындец)) Но беда по сути не в них. Претензии к Ошо я уже выдаигала ранее, и ты кратенько их много раз повторил. Главная претензия - я думаю, Ошо создал вокруг себя секту и промывал мозги адептам)

Юнити... Ох, Юнити, Юнити



> , поистине беспрецедентную "психотерапевтическую эффективность"


 Вот давай не надо делать громкие, но необоснованные заявления. Что-то экспертов по психотерапии на форуме развелось, пруд пруди.




> нашли Панацею


 Какая-то плохая панацея у тебя, господин суицидник)




> А что сделали мы, чтобы осуждать его?
> Кто же мы такие? Что же только доброго принесли все мы Земле собственным существованием - кроме килограммов "удобрений" и твёрдого бытового мусора?
> Этот человек, по крайней мере, популяризовал Главные Идеи - индуизма, буддизма, даосизма и дзэн. 
> А мы...
> Лишь псы, лающие зачем-то на его караван. 
> Постыдились бы


 Ты там спайсы куришь что ли? Или откуда такая несовместимая с реальностью фантазия?

----------


## Unity

> А его поломка, как и сама болезнь, поломку вызвавшая, разве не расплата за вседозволенность, за аморальное поведение, за отсутствие совести, за все эти восточные “мудрости”?


 М-р June, - абстрактная ситуация. Оживлённый перекрёсток, час-пик, авария... И пострадавший(-ая) - у Ваших ног, например, с несколькими открытыми переломами. И Вы - ближайший к нему или ней физически человек. Вы...
Попытаетесь оказать хоть какую-то первую помощь до прибытия реанимации - или попросту брезгливо одёрнете брюки?
Но!.. Если попытаетесь помочь - где гарантия, что пострадавший - не инфицирован чем-то? Где эта Гарантия на 100%?
То есть...
Заразиться чем-угодно можно где-угодно. 
Разве мы всезнающие, дабы осуждать кого-то??

----------


## Aare

Юнити, а ты Ошо защищаешь просто от того, что ты такой кот Леопольд, и пытаешься всех примирить?) Или ты идейно за него?

----------


## Unity

"Господин суицидник", миссис Aare, - поверьте, уже совершенно иное существо, нежели та "версия года 2013", что зарегистрировалась когда-то на Этом форуме - и уж совсем не та, "версии 2006-го", что валялась в казематах клиники с ремнями на конечностях и на внутривенном питании - и совсем не "версия 1995-го", путавшаяся с тем - коего же _пола_... Бог, чистое наше сознание, разум, восприятие?
Благодарствуя идеям древних мировых религий, любезно освещённых в выступлениях Раджниша, кое-кто сумел "устаканить" бурю в своей голове. Ранее всё это годами "лечилось" только лишь кровопусканием и самозабвенным самоповреждением. Этому не помогли таблетки и боле десятка разных докторов. 
Этому помогла идея. 
"Загляните же в своё сознание, в полной тишине, придержав все мысли. Все ответы и вопросы там".
Одна эта фраза - всё расставила по полочками, тотчас же сошлись все паззлы, прежде разрознённый, хаотичный и безумный мир выстроился во симфонию...
Затем, в этой тишине и понял: что и почему нас приводит к краю...
И здесь вовсе и не нужен Ошо. 
Простая механика. 
Сознание. Мысли. Вера в их реальность. Соответствующие действия. Адекватные реакции на неадекватные обстоятельства, моделируемые сознанием, что в силу коих-то причин утратило связь с реальностью...
Если б только сумел постичь каждый!..
Не было б нужды во форумах подобной тематики больше.

----------


## Unity

> Юнити, а ты Ошо защищаешь просто от того, что ты такой кот Леопольд, и пытаешься всех примирить?) Или ты идейно за него?


 Аз - обезличенный осколок мировой системы, или биосферы, или ноосферы. Аз осознаю единство со всем существующим. Любая дисгармония между прочими осколками мной воспринимается как боль. Буквально. Именно поэтому всегда стремлюсь сделать всё, чтобы угасить конфликты - в Сети или наяву. 
В данном случае, персона Чандры Мохана Раджниша мне субъективно весьма симпатична. Яркое создание - совершенно бессовестно ТРОЛЛЯЩЕЕ пол-планеты во свою эпоху.)
Вы вот и ныне, при всём уважении, до сих пор ведётесь, рьяно реагируете.)))

----------


## Unity

> Вот давай не надо делать громкие, но необоснованные заявления. Что-то экспертов по психотерапии на форуме развелось, пруд пруди.


 Аз не эксперт. Пациент, скорее. И мне совет окунуться во глубины собственного бессознательного помог больше, нежель десять лет торчания во кабинетах эскулапов, нежель много лет употребления многих препаратов - ровным счётом Ничего не делающих. 
Я выключил мысли и отправился поискать их исток. Вглубь себя. И нашел свой ад, и шагнул в него. И выжил. Ничего смертельного там не оказалось, в больном подсознании. Просто куча хлама, выбросив который - тотчас разрешились тысячи моих Проблем. С полом. С учёбой. С карьерой. Семьёй. И прочим. 
Но сознанию юному и неокрепшему свойственно всё время снова "загрязняться" - что и происходит порой - да, бесконтрольно - ну и крайне нелегко снова себя "привести во чувство". 
И мне интересно - почему я - жалкая марионетка коих-то процессов - в мозге или же душе?
Ошо лишь напомнил, что сознание первично. 
Эмпирически проверив данный постулат, мне _порою_ удаётся прекратить безумие - а порою "грязь" механистичных дум снова меня наполняет - жалкий лишь сосуд.
То есть, главная проблема, что... "интенсивность сознания" изменяется с временем. 
Оставаться в сознании важно всегда. 
Лень, глупость и халатность часто столь мешают мне - навести порядок в собственной душе. 
Но я знаю направление. Знаю, что однажды бессознательное перестанет довлеть над нами - и мы станем чем-то лучшим, нежель те, кто мы есть сейчас.

----------


## Unity

> "Друг" преподаёт боевые искусства, вернее, одно из течений ушу. К Ошо это прямого отношения не имеет. Разве что Ошо очень хорошо отзывается о Лао-цзы, можно сказать, Ошо его последователь.


 Может, правильней сказать: существует один только бог - или же вселенная, природа (кому как удобней, у кого уж какой словарь) - и в ней совершенно всё - следует лишь за одним?.. Один только бог - и все воплощённые существа - "последователи", вышедшие из целого, словно бы протуберанцы с поверхности зари, стремящиеся вернуться к Целому, стремящиеся к растворению, стремящиеся к единению...
А уж каким словом всё это назвать, кои имена назначить разным звеньям сей единой цепи - это уже дело вкуса...

----------


## Aare

> Яркое создание - совершенно бессовестно ТРОЛЛЯЩЕЕ пол-планеты во свою эпоху.)


 Ну вот Хаббард тоже "тролил". А к Хаббарду ты как относишься?

----------


## Unity

Никак не отношусь. Эта тема прошла мимо моего сознания во силу неактуальности. "Каждая СЕКТА работает со СВОИМИ клиентами".)

----------


## Aare

Ну хоть так) Но если у тебя будет желание узнать о какой-нибудь во истину мерзкой личности, рекомендую почитать о Хабарде))

----------


## Unity

При всём респэкте - зачем душе Вашей желания узнавать что-то о мерзких личностях?)))
В безграничном океане жизни - много всего разного. Так зачем же фокусировать огонёк сознания на чём-то ужасном? Разве кошмаров мало и так в наших жизнях - чтобы ещё произвольно время своё тратить на их рассмотрения?..
Разве те же цветы - или же закат - или что-угодно прочее - не прекраснее? Время бесценно...
Зачем тратить его на "негативное"?..

----------


## Aare

> Разве те же цветы - или же закат - или что-угодно прочее - не прекраснее? Время бесценно...
> Зачем тратить его на "негативное"?


 А что, узнавать нужно только о закатах и цветах? Нет уж, раз в мире есть мерзкие вещи и мерзкие личности, то о них узнавать надо не меньше, чем о цветах с закатами. Это полезно и для эрудиции, и по жизни, и просто интересно, и общую картину мира делает более полной. Поэтому помимо нюханья цветов и созерцания закатов, я считаю не менее важным узнавать о тараканах, нацистах, сифилисе, Хаббарде и прочих неприятных вещах. А у тебя получается какая-то инфантильная утопия страуса - голову в песок, и там только цветы и закаты. Ну и наконец главное. Прелесть цветов и закатов ты осознаешь более явно, если узнаешь о тех же тараканах, нацистах, сифилисе и Хаббарде; ведь всё познаётся в сравнении.

----------


## June

> June, скажи, как по-твоему, я всё-таки наркоман или нет?
> Учитывая 1) цель приёма 2) эпизодичность и немногократность 3) отсутствие зависимости как сейчас, так и ранее 4) давность последнего приёма.
> Да - Нет. Мне интересен твой принцип деланич выводов.


 Если зависимости нет, если написанное правда, вероятно, сейчас ты не наркоман. По крайней мере не наркоман, которого тянет к веществам. Но медитация же тоже своего рода наркотик, ты не задумывался над этим? Только наркотик не внешний, а внутренний. И меня к нему по какой-то причине не тянет совершенно, как и к наркотикам химическим. Я как-то отдыхал в Куте на Бали. Там, пока идёшь от пляжной улицы до, кажется, Легиана, тебе через каждые 5 метров предлагают grass, mushrooms, pills… Вот у меня ни разу не возникало желания попробовать, несмотря на навязчивость уличных торговцев.

По поводу аморальности… пишут, что психастеники иногда становятся верующими, но верят они не в исполнение обрядов, не в покупку свечек и не в стояние в храмах. Я процитирую:




> Второй тип веры исходит оттого, что Бог - бесконечно милостив и является сердцеведом, а не требовательным формалистом. Тогда спасение зависит не от сознательной веры и выполнения обрядов, а от того, что живет в сердце человека и насколько он несет добро людям. Таким образом, патриарх может быть не спасен, а последователь нехристианского вероисповедания помилован.


 Я, когда был маленьким и глупым, тоже верил, но вера моя была именно такой, какой она описана в процитированном фрагменте. И когда я наблюдаю за твоими поступками, за твоим мировоззрением, за твоими двойными стандартами, за терпимостью к воровству и нетерпимостью к осуждению воровства, за тем, как ты шарахаешься от любой морали как чёрт от ладана, и при этом пишешь о какой-то заботе о “карме”, я реально не понимаю, как это укладывается в голове одного человека. Всё время вспоминаю анекдот про обрезанного иудея в бане с православным крестиком на шее)




> М-р June, - абстрактная ситуация. Оживлённый перекрёсток, час-пик, авария... И пострадавший(-ая) - у Ваших ног, например, с несколькими открытыми переломами. И Вы - ближайший к нему или ней физически человек. Вы...
> Попытаетесь оказать хоть какую-то первую помощь до прибытия реанимации - или попросту брезгливо одёрнете брюки?
> Но!.. Если попытаетесь помочь - где гарантия, что пострадавший - не инфицирован чем-то? Где эта Гарантия на 100%?


 Unity, я помогу, если посчитаю, что я могу помочь. В автошколе учат не трогать тяжелораненых до приезда медиков, потому что это скорее навредит, чем поможет.

Если у тебя нет ран на коже, ты, скорее всего, не заразишься, даже если кровь попадёт на поверхность кожи.

----------


## Unity

* У вас доподлинно изумительный ум, mrs. Aare, весьма продуктивный, весьма любопытный, жаждущий объять всю картинку в целом, устали не знающий… Это набор редких качеств в наши дни. 
Мне неведома личная Ваша история, но всё же всплывает один лишь вопрос. 
Что Вас привело Сюда? Как лишь вообще способны выходить из строя такие умы? *спокойно, серьёзно, без тени иронии* 
Одно дело, когда ко суицидальной мании приходит подросток с неудавшимся романом (или кто-то на таком же уровне развития), а иное дело когда Здесь такие, как Вы, June, Tempo или NEET… 
Ладно, аз, к примеру, часто неспособен как-то контролировать состояние сознания — но вы, ВЫ ВСЕ — почему Здесь? То, что для меня истые Открытия — многие здесь уже превосходно знают, тем не менее. Как же оно так? 
* Mr. June, — а если всё-таки раны есть — и ситуация вполне себе недвусмысленна: чтобы своевременно помочь и даже, быть может, спасти чью-то жизнь, «нужно замараться» — как поступите тогда — когда нужно, например, пережать артерию или что-то в этом роде — у первого встречного человека с улицы, попавшего во беду? У нас ведь сейчас одно из передовых мест в мире по распространению числа лиц, инфицированных ВИЧ, не говоря уж о прочих, людях с гепатитом, венерическим букетом или же туберкулёзом. Получается, любое проявление человечности вполне может стать Последним.
Посему вопрос. 
Все или инфицированные чем-то ужасающим и неизлечимым — всегда маргиналы, моральные уроды, всегда «сами виноватые» в участи, постигшей их? Всегда ли недуг Расплата, всегда ли это «стрелы гневящегося Зевса со небес» — или же всё-таки порой бывают случайности?

----------


## NEET

Нет здесь познавших жизнь. Все - первооткрыватели.

----------


## Aare

> Что Вас привело Сюда?


 Потеря жизненных ориентиров, пресыщенность, неподъёмность проблем - всё вместе. Мне кажется, это бываеь у любых людей, у умных в том числе.
Хотя на данный момент, я жизнь свою люблю, и умирать мне расхотелось. Но я понимаю, что я также в тупике, как и была, и моя тихая идилия может в любой момент прекратиться.

----------


## June

> * Mr. June, — а если всё-таки раны есть — и ситуация вполне себе недвусмысленна: чтобы своевременно помочь и даже, быть может, спасти чью-то жизнь, «нужно замараться» — как поступите тогда — когда нужно, например, пережать артерию или что-то в этом роде — у первого встречного человека с улицы, попавшего во беду? У нас ведь сейчас одно из передовых мест в мире по распространению числа лиц, инфицированных ВИЧ, не говоря уж о прочих, людях с гепатитом, венерическим букетом или же туберкулёзом. Получается, любое проявление человечности вполне может стать Последним.
> Посему вопрос. 
> Все или инфицированные чем-то ужасающим и неизлечимым — всегда маргиналы, моральные уроды, всегда «сами виноватые» в участи, постигшей их? Всегда ли недуг Расплата, всегда ли это «стрелы гневящегося Зевса со небес» — или же всё-таки порой бывают случайности?


 Unity, заразиться можно случайно, но можно постараться снизить вероятность этой случайности, а можно не стараться. Религии, пропагандирующие вседозволенность и недумание о завтрашнем дне, на мой взгляд, вероятность заразиться повышают.

Вообще, ты так трогательно и издалека подводишь меня к мысли о необходимости переспать со спидозной наркоманкой, что слёзы умиления скоро польются из моих глаз)

----------


## Aare

> Вообще, ты так трогательно и издалека подводишь меня к мысли о необходимости переспать со спидозной наркоманкой, что слёзы умиления скоро польются из моих глаз


 Юнити разве так делает? Или это твои личные эротические фантазии?)

----------


## Unity

> Потеря жизненных ориентиров, пресыщенность, неподъёмность проблем - всё вместе. Мне кажется, это бываеь у любых людей, у умных в том числе.
> Хотя на данный момент, я жизнь свою люблю, и умирать мне расхотелось. Но я понимаю, что я также в тупике, как и была, и моя тихая идилия может в любой момент прекратиться.


 Чего хочется сознанию (телу/психике/душе *нужное обвести кружочком*), Здесь & Сейчас? Что может препятствовать Вашей сатисфакции?
Что же составляет «стены тупика» — ну и что лишает мотивации, взять, иносказательно, во руки кирку и выход проделать?..
Что же угрожает мерной/стабильной работе Вашего сознания?..



> Нет здесь познавших жизнь. Все - первооткрыватели.


 Многие учения множества культур & цивилизаций почему-то утверждают, что есть в человеке (равно как и в всём одухотворённом) некоторая часть, что не прекращается в момент краха наших «аватаров». Именно сиим обстоятельством всегда объяснялся разброс в эффективности разумов людей. Все вроде бы «равные», но кто-то умнее, кто-то беднее; кто-то растёт, иной деградирует. Сие пояснялось уровнем развития коей-то гипотетической души, в прежнем уже сталкивающейся с кучей ситуацией/верно разрешая их и не наступая впредь на всё те же грабли. Да, реинкарнация. Вечная «продлёнка» для осколков мирового целого, рьяно не желающих постигать уроки, пребывать в потоке, устремляться к цели… 
Может, что-то оно в этом есть - и никто не впервые?

* With all due respect, mr. *June*, мне доподлинно неизвестно ни об одной религии, коя б поощряла бессознательность у своих адептов. 
Тот же пресловутый Чандра, «герой этих дней» на форуме, просто обращал внимание на «Избыточность продукции» нашего ума, вечно пребывающего в страхах и тревогах, в переборе массы вариантов коих-то событий будущего дня. Раджниш говорил, что любые действия будут более успешными, если в ходе исполненья их мы будем внимательны, собранны, осознанны — только и всего — в дополнение сего, считал, что Процесс Мышления, протезирующий Сознание, делает нас несчастными, душевнобольными и ведёт к депрессиям, психосоматическим заболеваниям и, как следствие, гибели. 
И мне непонятно *пожимая плечами*, откуда родилось столько странных толкований о идеях Ошо. 
Прочтя, наряду со прочими дао и коранами, около полусотни книг Раджниша различной направленности, аз не обнаружил в них ровным счётом никаких «антиконституционных призывов», что бы направляли «верующих» на что-то развратное, низменное иль животное. 
Скорее, наоборот. Основной лейтмотив каждой книги: включите сознание; перестаньте без конца пережевывать слова, порождённые стихийной работой ума — работою бессознательного, работой слепого, опасного. 
* Нет же, просто «защищаю» Tempo. Полагаю, на его месте может оказаться каждый. Мы — не он. Мы не знаем его предыстории, мы не держали ему свечу при инфицировании — так какие мы судьи?

----------


## tempo

June, не волнуйся, я и не был наркоманом, т.е. зависимым. Мне было интересно, что это, и я очень осторожен - гериин в/в мне предлагали, но он вызывает быструю зависимость, и я отказался.

Хотя и такие ограниченные эксперименты могут сделать зависимым - сидят же люди на кокаине и марихуане.
Но это не мой случай. Я сделал выводы, что наркотик не даёт что-то, а отсекает, но мне это отсечение не нужно _на_тот_момент_. Если когда-то я решу, что нужно - продолжу эксперименты. Но сейчас, и уже 10 лет - не нужно.

Что касается медитации как наркотика...
Как по-твоему,
1) зарядка по утрам
2) концерт скрипичной музыки
3) вкусная еда
4) интересная работа
5)  :Smile:  чтение книг по психологии
- всё это тоже наркотики?
Ведь эти занятия дают выброс вполне химического серотонина.

Медитация доёт мне ясность мысли, поскольку мысли не сыплются кучей, и каждая имеет весь мой вычислительный ресурс. А состояние вообще без мыслей вызывает своего рода заряд некоего аккумулятора.

June, у тебя в голове не укладывается, на самом деле, вот что:
Как можно не иметь той самой "морали", которую ты считаешь единственно верной и оккончательной. Для тебя является несомненной ценностью десонстрировать окружающему миру идеал-как-он-тебе-видится, а для меня - нет.
Ты намеренно оеостеневший, а я намеренно нет. Это, кстати, нелегко ) мне лично было бы проще окостенеть в чём-то, хоть в неприятии, хоть в христианстве, хоть в бизнесе.

----------


## Aare

> Чего хочется сознанию (телу/психике/душе *нужное обвести кружочком*), Здесь & Сейчас? Что может препятствовать Вашей сатисфакции?
> Что же составляет «стены тупика» — ну и что лишает мотивации, взять, иносказательно, во руки кирку и выход проделать?..
> Что же угрожает мерной/стабильной работе Вашего сознания?.


 Наверное, разговаривать обо мне лучше в соответствующей теме, а не в теме про Ошо)
Тем более, так ведь в двух словах не ответишь. У меня есть две темы на форуме, и записи в дневнике. Я не знаю, хочется ли мне ещё раз всё это обсуждать, тем более так общо, неконкретно и всё сразу) За интерес ко мне спасибо. Но так или иначе, давай хотя бы не в этой теме такие вопросы)

----------


## June

tempo, я ждал этого вопроса. Да, тоже наркотики. Но, во первых, довольно слабые. Во вторых, побуждающие делать что-то полезное и для себя, и для других, в отличие от того же героина.

К медитации (без наркотиков и групповых оргий) у меня нейтральное отношение. Она, как мне видится, не разрушает здоровье, но я часто бываю в восточных странах и вижу, как здоровенные лбы сидят по монастырям и нихера ж там не делают, а другие в это время в поте лица выращивают для них еду и производят всё необходимое, и потом тащат всё это в монастыри, дарят этим бездельникам. Много раз наблюдал описанную картину и мне она неприятна, я считаю такое поведение неправильным.

На последнее твоё замечание отвечу любимым примером: да, я считаю, что Чикатиле нельзя позволять убивать людей, и я сделаю всё, чтобы не позволить ему убивать. Ты назовёшь меня закостенелым в этом вопросе – пусть. Я не хочу становиться толерантным к антисоциальному поведению.

----------


## June

> — в дополнение сего, считал, что Процесс Мышления, протезирующий Сознание, делает нас несчастными, душевнобольными и ведёт к депрессиям, психосоматическим заболеваниям и, как следствие, гибели.


 И умер в 58, а тот же Иван Петрович Павлов, который так не считал, умер в 86. Нет, Unity, мышление – процесс скорее полезный, чем вредный. И современники живут в среднем намного дольше, чем жили их прапрадеды. Живут благодаря людям думающим, изобретающим лекарства и средства гигиены.

----------


## Unity

> Наверное, разговаривать обо мне лучше в соответствующей теме, а не в теме про Ошо)
> Тем более, так ведь в двух словах не ответишь. У меня есть две темы на форуме, и записи в дневнике. Я не знаю, хочется ли мне ещё раз всё это обсуждать, тем более так общо, неконкретно и всё сразу) За интерес ко мне спасибо. Но так или иначе, давай хотя бы не в этой теме такие вопросы)


 Се не интерес: мимо интересного попросту проходят. Мимо. 
Мне же важно понять: отчего ряд персон с этого форума — всё ещё на нём, форуме о Самоубийстве? 
Приятная/уютная атмосфера? Или нечто большее — или всё ещё кровящиеся шрамы, нерешенные дилеммы, вопросы без ответов?
* Вы — есть я. Каждый из нас — частица единого целого. Устремление к здравию/гармонии Каждого — это столь естественно!
Мы не можем быть здоровыми, если кому-то рядом с нами больно. 
Верю, что мы существуем, дабы врачевать друг друга в меру хрупких своих сил — ну и что это единственное оправданье всяческого общества. 
*степенный поклон*
Не знаю, сколь скоро и успешно смогу разрешить Вашу загадку — и смогу ли вообще. 
Уникальный разум, с коим-то что-то… не в порядке?
Почему?..

----------


## tempo

June, мои наркоопыты тоже полезны для меня. Это один из способов обращения с телом, более опасный, чем прочие, но лично мне полезный. С парашютом прыгать тоже опасно, и на дыжах с горы лететь.

Медитация не разрушает (!)
"Дай, Джун, на счастье лапу мне!" )) 
Лбы сидят и хером в стенку стучат по манастырям не только на Востоке.
И не только по монастырям, в обычной жизни их тот же прцент.

Насчёт Чикатило и, к слову, Брейвика у меня тот же подход. Оба отнюдь не себя уморили постом и молитвай.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Тот же пресловутый Чандра, «герой этих дней» на форуме, просто обращал внимание на «Избыточность продукции» нашего ума, вечно пребывающего в страхах и тревогах, в переборе массы вариантов коих-то событий будущего дня. Раджниш говорил, что любые действия будут более успешными, если в ходе исполненья их мы будем внимательны, собранны, осознанны — только и всего — в дополнение сего, считал, что Процесс Мышления, протезирующий Сознание, делает нас несчастными, душевнобольными и ведёт к депрессиям, психосоматическим заболеваниям и, как следствие, гибели.
> И мне непонятно *пожимая плечами*, откуда родилось столько странных толкований о идеях Ошо.


 я уже попытался объяснить и показать откуда, но пресловутая братия дружно спустила всю документалистику в мусорный ящик), в очердной раз проигнорировав аргументы и факты))

----------


## Unity

> К медитации (без наркотиков и групповых оргий) у меня нейтральное отношение. Она, как мне видится, не разрушает здоровье, но я часто бываю в восточных странах и вижу, как здоровенные лбы сидят по монастырям и нихера ж там не делают, а другие в это время в поте лица выращивают для них еду и производят всё необходимое, и потом тащат всё это в монастыри, дарят этим бездельникам. Много раз наблюдал описанную картину и мне она неприятна, я считаю такое поведение неправильным.


 Возможно, то, чем заняты они — это поиск подлинных себя — коий, да, почти что Несовместим с обыденностью и рутиной, трудом и семьёй. Может быть, монахи ищут свою душу, — благо, если общество поощряет это?



> И умер в 58, а тот же Иван Петрович Павлов, который так не считал, умер в 86. Нет, Unity, мышление – процесс скорее полезный, чем вредный. И современники живут в среднем намного дольше, чем жили их прапрадеды. Живут благодаря людям думающим, изобретающим лекарства и средства гигиены.


 Живут, несомненно, долго. 
Но насколько качественно, счастливо ли - или просто выживая, просто коротая время пребыванья себя на Земле, просто коптя небо? Вот в чём основной вопрос...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Потеря жизненных ориентиров, пресыщенность, неподъёмность проблем - всё вместе. Мне кажется, это бываеь у любых людей, у умных в том числе.
> Хотя на данный момент, я жизнь свою люблю, и умирать мне расхотелось. Но я понимаю, что я также в тупике, как и была, и моя тихая идилия может в любой момент прекратиться.


 медитируйте, и будет вам счастье)

подробная инструкция со всеми стадиями есть в этой теме...только осторожно с посудой)))

----------


## June

> Насчёт Чикатило и, к слову, Брейвика у меня тот же подход. Оба отнюдь не себя уморили постом и молитвай.


 Хорошо. Хочу лишь напомнить, что в одной известной книге "не укради" идёт сразу после "не убий".

----------


## tempo

June, в той же книге есть и "возлюби". Никто не говорит, что красть - хорошо. Но постоянно тыкать в это - плохо.
В той же книге есть и о соринке в собственном глазу.

И когда я гнусно упоминаю "щелевое мышление", я имеюв в виду именно эту выборочнасть, как будто ты смотришь через узкую щель и вилишь лишь нечто одно.

----------


## trypo

к слову о морали ,
есть историческая (в разные времана разная) гибкость ,
есть географическая (западная/восточная мораль) разница подходов -
как пример , ислам - шариат - кисас , в котором око за око , смерть за смерть -
убийство , поощряемое моралью общества или культуры.
библейская мораль в этом смысле не единственная мораль у человечества.
и кто имеет право решать чья мораль - мораль для всех , лично мне не ведомо.
понятно , что каждый делает свой выбор , но кто решает за всех - весьма смутный вопрос.

----------


## June

> понятно , что каждый делает свой выбор , но кто решает за всех - весьма смутный вопрос.


 уголовный кодекс)

----------


## Aare

> Хорошо. Хочу лишь напомнить, что в одной известной книге "не укради" идёт сразу после "не убий


 Чтобы защитить свою плоскую мораль, Ждун использует библию. А так он атеист и критически мыслящий, и монахи у него - здоровые лбы нахлебники.




> Приятная/уютная атмосфера?


 Весьма уютная)

----------


## tempo

June, ты, как честный любой ценой человек, просто обязан попытаться пропустить через наказующие длани УК воров, крадущих миллиарды $. Не сомневаюсь ни секунды, что владелец того гипера, где имела честь красть Aare, украл поболее, и не забыл поделиться со всеми, кто не замечал и помогал - ментами, налоговой, юристами, охраной и просто бандитами.

На коня же, славный дон ) а не на Бали )

----------


## Aare

Есть хорошая фраза
"Убей одного человека — и ты станешь убийцей. Убей миллионы — и станешь завоевателем. Убей всех — и ты станешь Богом"

С воровством аналогично. Я слишком мало украла. Надо было больше. И тогда можно было бы пойти в бизнес или стать политиком. И тогда я была бы среди тех, кто пишет ук, а такие простаки как Ждун среди тех, кто меня почитает.
Редактировать/удалить сообщение

Кстати, интересно. А почему ЛЮБУЮ тему Ждун может превратить в обсуждение меня?)

----------


## NEET

> Может, что-то оно в этом есть - и никто не впервые?


 Может и не впервые. Это не отменяет того, что среди нас нет никого, кто мог бы назваться знающим жизнь.




> Мне же важно понять: отчего ряд персон с этого форума — всё ещё на нём, форуме о Самоубийстве?


 Что касается меня, то когда я пришел сюда в 2010 году, у меня уже не было мыслей о самоубийстве. Не сумел я себя убедить, что это и вправду может быть выходом, и потому нашел альтернативу - достигнуть свободы при жизни, избавиться от ограничений, не умерщвляя плоть. В такой свободе я тоже уверен не был, но она казалась мне более вероятной, так что мне не оставалось ничего иного, кроме как двигаться в этом направлении. Поначалу мое представление было слишком смутным, и потому я искал возможности углубить свое понимание. Тематика этого форума была мне близка, а общение с другими помогало мне хотя бы тем, что стимулировало мыслительную активность и порою дарило интересные идеи... Когда я вернулся в 2015, я уже прошел поворотную точку, после которой исчезли последние сомнения и появилось чувство направления, которое помогало мне не заблудиться в дебрях каких-либо концепций, но одновременно слегка поломало крышу, так что потом пришлось повозиться с ее починкой  :Smile:  Вернувшись на форум, я обнаружил, что на самом деле не единственный, кто тем или иным образом оказался "связанным с бездной". Мне это показалось неслучайным, так что, хоть особых причин оставаться и не было, я все-таки решил здесь задержаться.

----------


## tempo

NEET, это хорошая цель - свобода.
В чём она для тебя?

Aare, когда я вспоминаю, как пи@дил в магазине по мелочи, у меня тройственное чувство: стыда, досады на себя и хорошо-что-никто-не-видел.
Хорошо, что мироздание расплатилось со мной с процентами ) когда у меня пи@дили деньги и проч. Этот факт "выплаты долга", кстати, позволяет мне терпимее отноиться к чьим-то ошибкам.
А ты как ощущаешь себя, вспоминая краденое?

----------


## Aare

> А ты как ощущаешь себя, вспоминая краденое?


 Краденое на работе - я всё правильно сделала. Жаль, не смогла взять больше. Особенно предпоследняя моя работа. Такого дрянного местечка нигде больше не видела. Вынесла бы оттуда всё, чтобы уроды в начальстве вообще без штанов остались. Это было не воровство, а экспроприация.
На некоторых работах начальство уважала, там экспрприацией не занималась - неудобно было у этих людей красть.

В магазинах - я думаю, так нельзя делать. В самом деле ведь всю недосдачу повесят на продавцов и охранников. Но я не страдаю) Уверена, что это мелочь и раздувать из мухи слона не стоит. Но понимаю, что это некрасиво, лучше так не делать. У меня есть оправдание - у меня тогда была тяжёлая ситуация с деньгами.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

и кто-то тут еще сыпал обвинениями в  обмане и преступлениях ?  Классическая тактика, перемывания костей других, позабыв о своих собственных грехах...

----------


## Aare

> и кто-то тут еще сыпал обвинениями в  обмане и преступлениях ?  Классическая тактика, перемывания костей других, позабыв о своих собственных грехах...


 Иди в свою тему, тебя ждёт копипаста)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

...

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Иди в свою тему, тебя ждёт копипаста)


 
это тебя она ждет, причем не там, где ты все зафлудила...

*

о наркотиках*

"Если вы примете какой-нибудь наркотик типа LSD или что-либо в этом роде, то весь мир вокруг вас превратится в некоторое полупрозрачное цветное световое явление, кажущееся живым. Это не из-за LSD. Мир и есть такой, но ваши глаза стали нечувствительными. LSD не создает цветной мир вокруг вас; мир уже наполнен цветами, с миром все в порядке. Это радуга цветов - мистерия цветов и прозрачного света. Но ваши глаза стали нечувствительными. Вот почему вы никогда не ощущаете такого обилия цветов.

LSD всего лишь прочищает ваши глаза. Оно не делает мир цветным; оно всего лишь химическим путем излечивает нечув-ствительность ваших глаз, и тогда весь мир взрывается перед вами. Это новое явление. Даже обычное кресло становится чудесным. Даже ботинок на полу принимает новые цвета, обновляется. Обыкновенный шум уличного движения превра-щается в музыку. Деревья, на которые вы никогда специально не смотрели, но всегда видели, рождаются заново, хотя вы всегда проходили мимо них и знаете, что уже видели их. Каждый листок дерева становится чудом.
Именно так и выглядит реальность. Эту реальность создало не LSD. LSD только разрушило вашу тупость, вашу нечувстви-тельность, и вы взглянули на мир так, как на него и следует смотреть. Но LSD дает вам только мимолетное впечатление, и если вы зависите от него, то рано или поздно и LSD не сможет удалить нечувствительность ваших глаз. Затем вы будете нуж-даться во все больших дозах, а затем у вас выработается иммунитет к большим дозам. А если вы перестанете применять LSD или другие наркотики, то мир станет еще скучнее, чем был раньше. Тогда вы станете еще более нечувствительным.

LSD сделает вас в конце концов нечувствительным, потому что с ним вы не растете. Если вы растете, то это совершенно другой процесс. Тогда вы становитесь более чувствительным, и по мере того, как вы становитесь более чувствительным, мир становится другим. Теперь вы можете ощущать многие вещи, которых раньше не ощущали, потому что были нечувствитель-ным.

Эта техника основана на внутренней чувствительности. Сначала вы должны вырасти в своей чувствительности. Просто закройте двери, погасите свет и зажгите маленькую свечу. Сидите около свечи с очень любящим отношением - даже с молитвенным отношением. Просто обращайтесь к свече с молитвой: "Раскройся передо мной". Примите ванну, промойте глаза холодной водой, а затем сидите в очень молитвенном настроении перед свечой. Смотрите на нее и забудьте обо всем остальном. Просто смотрите на маленькую свечу - на пламя и на свечу. Все время смотрите на нее. Спустя пять минут вы почувствуете, что в свече многое изменилось. Но запомните: это изменилась не свеча, это изменились ваши глаза.
С любовным отношением, с полной концентрацией внима-ния, с чувствительным сердцем, изолированный от всего мира, просто все время смотрите на свечу и на пламя. Тогда вы обнаружите новые цвета вокруг пламени, новые оттенки, кото-рые вы никогда здесь не замечали. Они здесь; здесь присутствует вся радуга. Везде, где есть свет, присутствует вся радуга, потому что свет состоит из всех цветов. Вам нужна тонкая чувствитель-ность. Ощутите ее и продолжайте смотреть. Даже если начинают течь слезы, продолжайте смотреть. Эти слезы помогут вашим глазам быть более свежими.
Иногда вы можете почувствовать, что пламя и свеча стано-вятся таинственными. Это не та обыкновенная свеча, которую вы принесли с собой; в ней появляется новое очарование, неуловимая божественность вселяется в нее. Продолжайте смот-реть на нее. Вы можете проделывать это также и со многими другими вещами.

Один из моих друзей рассказывал мне, что группа из пяти или шести человек экспериментировала с камнями. Я рассказал им, как проводить эксперимент, а затем они отчитались передо мной. Они экспериментировали с камнями на берегу одинокой реки. Они пытались ощутить их своими руками, своими лицами, они прикасались к камням пальцами, они нюхали их. Они ощущали эти камни всеми возможными способами - просто обыкновенные камни, которые они нашли на берегу.

Они занимались этим целый час, и все с камнями. А затем, рассказывал мой друг, произошло чудо. Каждый из них сказал: "Могу ли я сохранить этот камень? Я влюбился в него". Обыкновенный камень! Если вы будете иметь с ним взаимоотно-шения симпатии, то вы влюбитесь. А если вы не будете иметь этой чувствительности, то даже с очень прекрасным человеком вы будете как с камнем; вы не сможете влюбиться"

Чувствительность должна расти. Каждое ваше чувство должно стать более живым. Тогда вы сможете экспериментиро-вать с этой техникой. Ощущай космос как полупрозрачное вечно живущее присутствие. Свет есть везде - во множестве форм и очертаний свет существует везде. Смотрите на него! Свет существует везде, потому что все явления имеют в своем основании свет. Смотрите на листок, или на цветок, или на камень, и рано или поздно вы почувствуете лучи, выходящие из него. Просто терпеливо ждите. Не спешите, потому что в спешке ничто не раскрывается. При спешке вы являетесь нечувстви-тельным. Безмолвно ожидайте, и вы обнаружите новое явление, которое было здесь всегда, но которое вы не осознавали - вы не были достаточно бдительным.

Ощущай космос как полупрозрачное вечно живущее при-сутствие, и ваш ум станет полностью безмолвным, поскольку вы почувствовали присутствие вечно живого существования. Вы будете просто частью его, просто нотой в великой симфонии. Ни бремени, ни напряжения... капля упала в океан. Но сначала нужно будет огромное воображение. И если вы испытываете технику с другими органами чувств, то и их тренировка окажет-ся полезной.
Вы можете попробовать много способов. Просто возьмите чью-то руку в свою руку. Закройте глаза и ощутите жизнь в другом человеке. Почувствуйте ее, позвольте ей двигаться по направлению к вам. Ощутите свою жизнь и позвольте ей двигаться по направлению к другому. Сядьте рядом с деревом и прикоснитесь к коре дерева. Закройте глаза и почувствуйте жизнь, возникающую в дереве - вы немедленно изменитесь.
Ошо

----------


## Acros_the_stars

...

----------


## Aare

> иш ты какая, на Ошо она набросилась, секта видите-ли, а у самой, как говорится "рыльце в пушку"...


 Даже если ч буду серийным убийцей, я вполне могу вести разговор о сектах, мне вполне может не нравиться сектантская деятельность, и я вполне могу не уважать чью-то конкретную сектантскую личность. А argumentum ad hominem - один из наиболее глупых ходов, которые ты можешь предпринять в дискуссии.
А ты вроде говорил, что будешь кописатой гадить только в своей теме.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

но, обвинения были в преступлении...кто бы говорил, сколько ты в моей теме нагадила, неприятно теперь, да?...

----------


## Aare

> но, обвинения были в преступлении...кто бы говорил, сколько ты в моей теме нагадила, неприятно теперь, да?


 Акрос. Ты дурак. Это не моя тема. Это тема tempo, кстати симпатизирующего Ошо.

----------


## tempo

Acros, мстительность не красит последователя Ошо )
Попроси модератора почистить твою тему от лишнего.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Aare, это ты дура. Последняя цитата, относительно который ты в очередной раз нахамила рассказывает о том, откуда берется стремление к наркотикам, и что за ним стоит. НЕ ЧИТАЙ ЕЕ!!!

Эта тема созданная по причине твоих обвинений. 

Темпо это не мстительность), это просто наглость и хамское отношение)) Твоя симпатия к Ошо, под названием, _счастье для всех_ в самом первом сообщении этой темы, просто невероятна..

надеюсь она не заработает тебе слишком много минусов в карму...
добрых снов!

----------


## Aare

> Последняя цитата, относительно который ты в очередной раз нахамила рассказывает о том,


 Какая разница о чём. Тебя много раз просили копипасту убирать в виде ссылок или спойлеров.
Тема давно превратилась в балаган. И превратил её в балаган ты. Причём частично из-за малодушного желания нагадить лично мне. Ты кстати сам даже не понимаешь, что подобным поведением ты создаешь плохое мнение о последователях Ошо ещё больше, чем мо старания.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Какая разница о чём. Тебя много раз просили копипасту убирать в виде ссылок или спойлеров.
> Тема давно превратилась в балаган. И превратил её в балаган ты. Причём частично из-за малодушного желания нагадить лично мне. Ты кстати сам даже не понимаешь, что подобным поведением ты создаешь плохое мнение о последователях Ошо ещё больше, чем мо старания.


 я тоже много раз просил не писать маразм вас с темпо в моей теме, ты думаешь я теперь буду просто так выполнять твои просьбы после того, как ты оклеветела ошо и еще писала всякий бред, только потому что ты и он об этом просили?




> подобным поведением ты создаешь плохое мнение о последователях Ошо ещё больше, чем мо старания.


 на меня это не подействует. Помимо Ошо я еще много кого читаю и слушаю, если не хватает собственного ума разобраться в теме, кроме как тупо повторять слухи из интернета, то не лезь  "аргументированными" сообщениями в чужую тему, заполняя ими с десяток страниц, впрочем уважительно отношение к людям, тебе уж точно не грозит.

----------


## tempo

Acros, компромисс:
постишь мегатонные цитаты в своей теме, а здесь - название и ссылку.
Тема и так засрана сверх меры, и я снова прошу модератора взяться за метлу.

----------


## Unity

> Кстати, интересно. А почему ЛЮБУЮ тему Ждун может превратить в обсуждение меня?)


 Джун — Ждун… Простая перестановка букв!.. Троллинг 80-го level’а!.. ^_^
* Ответ прост: это безусловная Симпатия. Каждый Ваш пост — вызов Его вере, его опыту и всему тому, что Он почитает самоличным Знанием. Звучание Ваших мыслей раздражает Его, не так ли, mr. June, — почитаясь чем-то вроде бреда, живой аллегорией Всего, что Неправильно, всего, что тревожит и просто уродливо. 
Думаю, это такая «кармическая связь» между вами.) Тезис/антитезис. 



> И когда я гнусно упоминаю "щелевое мышление", я имеюв в виду именно эту выборочнасть, как будто ты смотришь через узкую щель и вилишь лишь нечто одно.


 Это неизбежно в принципе, если мы используем рассудок. Он всегда биполярен, что-то одобряет, что-то отрицает. Он двусторонен, как меч. Он как весы с двумя чашами. Весь наш словарь — это пары дуальностей, это пары антонимов — а дискретная логика по определению несовершенна… 
Истина не в разуме, коий всегда в дисбалансе, утверждая что-то/что-то отметая этим… 
Истина в осознанности — тогда и не будет «щелей», чрез которые все мы, словно бы через бойницы, изучаем Мир & Жизнь… Тогда мы бы изучали вещи, рассматривая все их стороны поочерёдно, а не только то, что видим в данную секунду… 



> Мне же важно понять: отчего ряд персон с этого форума — всё ещё на нём, форуме о Самоубийстве?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Что касается меня, то когда я пришел сюда в 2010 году, у меня уже не было мыслей о самоубийстве. Не сумел я себя убедить, что это и вправду может быть выходом, и потому нашел альтернативу - достигнуть свободы при жизни, избавиться от ограничений, не умерщвляя плоть. В такой свободе я тоже уверен не был, но она казалась мне более вероятной, так что мне не оставалось ничего иного, кроме как двигаться в этом направлении. Поначалу мое представление было слишком смутным, и потому я искал возможности углубить свое понимание. Тематика этого форума была мне близка, а общение с другими помогало мне хотя бы тем, что стимулировало мыслительную активность и порою дарило интересные идеи... Когда я вернулся в 2015, я уже прошел поворотную точку, после которой исчезли последние сомнения и появилось чувство направления, которое помогало мне не заблудиться в дебрях каких-либо концепций, но одновременно слегка поломало крышу, так что потом пришлось повозиться с ее починкой Вернувшись на форум, я обнаружил, что на самом деле не единственный, кто тем или иным образом оказался "связанным с бездной". Мне это показалось неслучайным, так что, хоть особых причин оставаться и не было, я все-таки решил здесь задержаться.


 


> Весьма уютная)


 Самое изумительное место во всей Мировой Сети!..) Место, что вправляет мозги...



> и кто-то тут еще сыпал обвинениями в обмане и преступлениях ? Классическая тактика, перемывания костей других, позабыв о своих собственных грехах...


 Мы видим лишь то, _что в нас есть_… Такова избирательность ума, таковы его настройки и фильтры, такова его пропускательная способность...)



> Иди в свою тему, тебя ждёт копипаста)


 Не смотря ни на что, данный участник форума сбрасывает много интересного… Мне — как напоминание; большинству — словно нелепый бред; некоторым — аки нечто новое и поразительное… 
Без него наше общество… было бы другим. 
Слепым. 



> Aare, это ты ****. Последняя цитата, относительно который ты в очередной раз нахамила рассказывает о том, откуда берется стремление к наркотикам, и что за ним стоит. НЕ ЧИТАЙ ЕЕ!!!


 Право же, ну не стоит же уподобляться Детям!) 
Все проснуться… Однажды, в своё время. Незачем насильно будить — крепче лишь уснут впоследствии.

----------


## tempo

Aare, ты очень характЕрный и харАктерный персонаж ) в сочетании с гопником (с) и наркоманом (?) tempo - вообще два сапога после экскурсии в свинарник )

Кстати, я совсем не против его чистого разума. Но June сужает свой сектор обзора, и потому ходит по кругу. К тому же, отсекает не-ум, а это не-гуд, как считаем я и  Бхоговон )

----------


## tempo

Unity, а если выработать у рассудка привычку к тотальной биполярности? )
У него появляется шанс заглянуть в промежуток между полюсами.

----------


## Aare

> Ответ прост: это безусловная Симпатия.


 Если так, то мы же вроде не в школе, чтобы за косички дёргать понравившихся девочек




> Самое изумительное место во всей Мировой Сети!..) Место, что вправляет мозги


 И не говори) Перед сном за чашкой чая почитать суицидников - самое оно)




> Aare, ты очень характЕрный и харАктерный персонаж


 На самом деле я тихая и скромная) Просто немногим больше среднестатистического думаю головой) А сейчас буяню, потому что на меня пара здешних персонажей бочку катит)




> в сочетании с гопником (с) и наркоманом (?) tempo


 Ну вот прям так-таки) Это только в воображении Джуна)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Так а делать-то что? Слушать этого твоего Ошо?


 короче шутки в сторону, мой тебе совет:

срочно займись медитацией (по той инструкции), даже если придется плясать как на нтв)), хотя бы попробуй, проделывай ее каждый раз, когда захотелось острых ощущений и внеземных переживаний, она на самом деле очень простая, думаю со стадией истерики у тебе больших проблем не возникнет), впрочем я серьздно, если ты проделаешь эту стадию от души, то медитация случится очень легко, на последней стадии, когда нужно просто остановится и замереть, и лежать (пребывать в тишине) 10 -15 минут, это возможно станут самые блаженные мгновения в жизни.

Со временем необходимость в динамической медитации отпадет, и для входа в это состояние (тишины и спокойствия) достаточно будет просто лечь (сесть) и закрыть глаза. Когда это войдет в п ривычку, то эти 30 мин или час тишины в медитации станут для вас самым драгоценным временем, она реально будет как наркотик, (как размышлял Джун))) ), только вместо вреда, это окажет оздоровительно воздействие на весь организм и на состояние ума, вы увидите мир другими глазами. Выбор за тобой, пока еще не поздно избавится от этой дряни.

Медитация точно поможет, по карйней мере, ты ничем не рискуешь. Все остальное - нарКотики, ТАБЛЕТКИ, ПРЕПАРАТЫ (джун их вроде очень уважает, как и психологов)) - все это сделает только хуже...выбор за тобой...я сам начинал с такой медитации в свое время, тут главное чтобы вокруг людей не было), чтобы можно было перебесится от души)), как в детстве, чем сильнее будет выбрасываться все накопившееся, тем глубже будет сама медитация, главное после истерики сделать именно резкую остановку, вообщем все стадии подробно описаны, выбор за вами....

Джуну также советую вместо размышлений)) над текстами Ошо, просто попробовать один раз медитацию, иначе ему никогда не выбраться из бесконечных лабиринтов ума с его здравым подходом, ситуация, скажем прямо катастрофическая, нужна срочная медитация и свежий взгляд на реальность. Иначе можно утонуть во всем этом)

----------


## tempo

Acros, а ты не боишься, что Aare явится к тебе в астральном теле и нанесёт несовместимые с моралью повреждения? а если с ней будет Джун? Блин, тогда и я подтянусь посмотреть шоу - в астрале-то зрение у меня 120% ))

----------


## Aare

> мой тебе совет:
> 
> срочно займись медитацией


 Спасибо)) но нет) 
Как только справлюсь с наркотиками, хотя бы до определённой степени (что я сейчас не слишком успешно пытаюсь сделать) - займусь йогой) А скакать с выпученными глазами и драть глотку на сеансах Ошоистов как-то не хочется)

Там после всех скрючиваний и после схода десяти потов, полежать в шавасане также настоящее блаженство) Зато на ней надо только слушать слушать слвё тело, а мыть себе мозг не надо)

----------


## tempo

Acros, ты рассмотрел моё предложение - постить цитаты в своей теме, а здесь - только ссылки на них?
Балаган, конечно, хорошо, но в меру.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Как только справлюсь с наркотиками, хотя бы до определённой степени (что я сейчас не слишком успешно пытаюсь сделать) - займусь йогой) А скакать с выпученными глазами и драть глотку на сеансах Ошоистов как-то не хочется)


 Да не нужно никаких сеансов, можно это сделать дома одному, ты хоть бы попробывала, это реально может помочь справиться с зависимостью, динамическую часть можно сделать на свое усмотрение, не обязательно именно скакать, можно просто покричать) Тут же главное войти именно в состояние медитации,  это действительно может помочь, ничего осоденного в этом нету, просто лечь и расслабиться  - ничего не делать, мягко наблюдать проплывающие мысли, как облака на небе, не зацикливаясь на на них. 



> Там после всех скрючиваний и после схода десяти потов, полежать в шавасане также настоящее блаженство) Зато на ней надо только слушать слушать слвё тело, а мыть себе мозг не надо)


 ну так это почти тоже самое, там также происходит определенная очистка, при растяжке и подобных упражнениях высвобождается напряжение.  А при медитации, это как йога для ума, расслабление мышц своего рода.  При медитации также нужно только слушать свое дыхание, и все. 
А ты часто вообще принимаешь?

----------


## June

> June, в той же книге есть и "возлюби".


 


> June, ты, как честный любой ценой человек, просто обязан попытаться пропустить через наказующие длани УК воров, крадущих миллиарды $. Не сомневаюсь ни секунды, что владелец того гипера, где имела честь красть Aare, украл поболее, и не забыл поделиться со всеми, кто не замечал и помогал - ментами, налоговой, юристами, охраной и просто бандитами.
> 
> На коня же, славный дон ) а не на Бали )


 


> *Краденое на работе - я всё правильно сделала. Жаль, не смогла взять больше.*


 Настало время подвести итоги этого мегасрача. Предлагаю:

Признать людей, арестовавших и расстрелявших Чикатило

1)	Поступившими не по-христиански, ибо не возлюбили ближнего своего;
2)	Негибкими, ибо не прогнулись под этого замечательного человека;

И вообще, в то время как Пол Пот устраивал геноцид собственного народа, а китайские власти расстреливали студентов на площади Тятьаньмэнь, неправильно докапываться до человека, который убил лишь несколько десятков человек.

Наградить:

Aare медалью “за непризнание вины”
tempo памятным знаком “за то, что воровал у одних и вернул с процентами другим” и статуэткой нефритового Будды с дарственной надписью “за заботу о карме”
NEET орденом “за коллаборационизм”
Unity почётной грамотой за самые длинные собственноручно написанные посты
Acros_the_stars за отличия в копипастинге
Всех остальных благодарностью за бездействие на пожаре

На этом заседание прошу считать закрытым.

----------


## Aare

> за бездействие на пожаре


 На пожаре твоей пятой точки?
А тебя какой медалью наградить? За ограниченное мышление или за особую иррациональную любовь к Щекатило?

----------


## tempo

Мда... Aare == Пол Пот

June, лично у меня сомнений нет, но на всякий случай спрошу: ты здоров?

__________
Aare, ты сейчас доедаешь вещества, я правильно понял?

----------


## Aare

> Aare, ты сейчас доедаешь вещества, я правильно понял?


 Это в каком смысле?)
Сейчас я дошла до того, что при попытке не употреблять ничего, мне становитчя очень плохо. Пытаюсь перетерпеть, но срываюсь. Так длится уже месяц. Вот прямо сейчас начинается ещё одна попытка. Запаслась лекарствами из аптеки, они должны помочь. Буду стараться

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Спасибо)) но нет) 
> Как только справлюсь с наркотиками, хотя бы до определённой степени (что я сейчас не слишком успешно пытаюсь сделать)


 ладно, я понимаю что ты возможно не хочешь об этом говорить, но выбор за тобой...лучше всего привычку заменить другой привычкой, так проще всего избавится от вредной привычки...главное заменить на хорошую привычку)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

точнее легче всего...

----------


## Aare

> главное заменить на хорошую привычку


 Сказать то легко) У меня раньше были попытки заменить всю тяжёлую наркоту обычной травкой. Кстати очень неплохо работает. Я думаю, если с лекарствами ничего не получится, буду пробовать этот вариант.
А просто так взять и заменить наркотики медитацией, йогой или росказнями Ошо - невероятно тяжело. Но я надеюсь, к концу осени распрозаться со всей "тяжёлой артилерией" . Но это весьма самонадеянно

----------


## tempo

Aare, ты одна всё это время, или кто-то есть?

----------


## Aare

> Aare, ты одна всё это время, или кто-то есть?


 Есть мой гражданский муж и два кота)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Сейчас я дошла до того, что при попытке не употреблять ничего, мне становитчя очень плохо. Пытаюсь перетерпеть, но срываюсь. Так длится уже месяц.


 Да, я понимаю что тяжело, но попытка того стоит...возможно поначалу лучше попробовать заменить спортом, плаванием или бегом?  Йога также хороший способ, ясно что одними словами Ошо не получится, тем не менее он говорил, что лучший способ избавится от какой-ыб то нибыло привычки - внести в действие полную сознательность. Конечно легко сказать, но медитация, просто как вариант

----------


## Aare

> .возможно поначалу лучше попробовать заменить спортом, плаванием или бегом


 Да, я и хочу. Но на данный момент заниматься спортом - чистое безумие) Надо сначала перломаться. 
Под наркотиками спортом зпниматься не получится)

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> два кота)


 ну вот) - котов подключить к  медитации, вот уже и рабочая группа есть)

----------


## tempo

Ошо бы сказал: "Просто дайте этому пройти".
Типа, наблюдая за собой со стороны.
Я так делал, когда был разгар пи@деца.

А ещё хорошо какое-то занятие, которое оттягивает внимание и утомляет.
Мне очень помогала брошюровка вручную и вслепую тонн книжек в монастыре. Механично и душеспасительно )

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Ошо бы сказал: "Просто дайте этому пройти".
> Типа, наблюдая за собой со стороны.


 вот-вот точно, это тяжело, ну думаю возможно в данном случае

----------


## Aare

> ну вот) - котов подключить к медитации, вот уже и рабочая группа есть)


 Коты мешают лююому подобному занятию) Они приходят, ложатся на меня, урчат и трутся моськами)) В итоге меня обуревает лень) Не, заниматься дома - не вариант. Не знаю как медитацией, но йогой или спортом - совсем-совсем не вариант)




> Просто дайте этому пройти


 Очень легко что-то сказать) А когда начинает ломать с наркоты, то понимаешь, что это "просто" ни разу не просто)

----------


## tempo

Acros, Кришна с тобой, что тяжёлого, я так живу восемь лет уже.
Наоборот, так - легче.

Aare, а ты озаботься, превентивно, чтоб было занятие всё время.
Не сочти за рекламу, но тут может помочь церковь, с загрузом делом.

----------


## tempo

Мой загруз -
1) механичная работа (ещё и плотют)
2) 霜 
3) упражнения, тела и глаз, может, потому я до сих пор что-то вижу
4) фанатичная чистота в доме, у меня спрашивают, кто тут убирает )
5) english
...

----------


## Aare

Tempo, в бога не верю, а значит церковь не поможет) Мне помогут лекарства из аптеки, чтобы переломаться)) А потм поможет йога и спорт. Есть ещё план выйти на работу  номне пока первый этап не преодолеть. Даже не месяца, полтора уже месяца. Так плохо становится, всё тело тянет, ни стоять ни лежать невозможно, спать очень тяжело, тошнит, сопли слёзы текут давление скачет, депрессия жуткая. Ой, фу. Но бывало и хуже. Справлюсь) Я надеюсь))

----------


## tempo

Бог с ним, с богом, ты можешь о своём неверии сказать там. Пособираешь огарки, пыль с икон посдуваешь месяцок, тихо, благолепно, благовонно )
Занятие очень нужнО.

----------


## Aare

> Бог с ним, с богом, ты можешь о своём неверии сказать там. Пособираешь огарки, пыль с икон посдуваешь месяцок, тихо, благолепно, благовонно )
> Занятие очень нужнО.


 Так а зачем мне церковь, если я не верю в бога?)) Вот скажи, с какой целью мне иуда ходить, чем это занятие нужно?)

----------


## tempo

Цель - именно занятие. В данном случае - с трендом на духовность, + понимание контингентом как минимум того, что бывают проблемы и нужна помощь.

Можно и в буддийский храм, если найдёшь.

----------


## Aare

Я думала пойти в буддийский храм. Но потом подумала-подумала, и решила, что религия мне не подойдёт ни под каким соусом) Я не знаю, почему ты думаешь, что она может мне помочь) Ка к может помочь религия глубоко неверубщеиу человеку?

----------


## tempo

Перефразируя Ошо:
- Просто дайте _этому_ пройти - к выходу, под охраной.
))

Помочь могут люди, а не религия, а в таких местах люди несколько отличаются.

----------


## tempo

Aare:
> Tempo, может ты и прав.
> Пока у меня желания нет.
> Но может потом займусь
> походами в буддйский храм.
> Это хотя бы с
> культурологической точки
> зрения интересно)) Но идти
> туда на наркотических
> ломках - не очень хорошая
> идея)

Можно совместить культуру и насущное. Ты ж не кидаешься грызть со стен белый порошок побелки? ))

----------


## NEET

> В чём она для тебя?


 Свобода - не для меня. Свобода - от меня.

----------


## tempo

NEET, тогда тебе к дону Хуану:
__________
Для воина быть недоступным - значит прикасаться к окружающему его миру бережно. Съесть не пять перепелов, а одного. Не калечить растения лишь для того, чтобы сделать жаровню. Не подставляться без необходимости силе ветра. И, превыше всего, - ни в коем случае не истощать себя и других. Не пользоваться людьми, не выжимать из них все до последней капли, особенно из тех, кого любишь.
__________

----------


## Unity

> а если выработать у рассудка привычку к тотальной биполярности? )
> У него появляется шанс заглянуть в промежуток между полюсами.


 Это аз и сделал — осознав всю тщетность, всю абстрактность и оторванность от жизни Всего Словаря — любой сущей речи, любого языка. Всматриваясь до боли в каждое слово — ну и понимая, что вся наша речь построена на утверждении или отрицании, все существительные, глаголы и прилагательные — весь наш Язык, следовательно, и Мышление… 
Каждое наше Слово — полюс & «противовес» чему-то, прочему понятию. 
Выйдя за пределы этого — учишься впервые Видеть «то, что есть», вольное от ментальных ярлыков, ясное и чистое; видеть относительность всех наших суждений и произведений мысли, порождений разума, творенья эмоций… 
Качественно новый уровень… 
Это как начать дышать — после долгого паралича ну и подключенья к ким-то аппаратам… 
Это счастье, лёгкость и свобода — после душных казематов мысли… 
Это и есть Рай — этот Промежуток, этот Пробел между мыслями…

----------


## Unity

> Если так, то мы же вроде не в школе, чтобы за косички дёргать понравившихся девочек


 Игнор — один из «защитных механизмов психики», тщательно описанный в одном из постов господина Jun’а.)

----------


## NEET

> NEET, тогда тебе к дону Хуану


 Жить по принципу наименьшего насилия, согласен. Но и не насиловать себя принципами.

----------


## Unity

> мой тебе совет:
> 
> срочно займись медитацией
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Спасибо)) но нет) 
> Как только справлюсь с наркотиками, хотя бы до определённой степени (что я сейчас не слишком успешно пытаюсь сделать) - займусь йогой) А скакать с выпученными глазами и драть глотку на сеансах Ошоистов как-то не хочется)
> 
> Там после всех скрючиваний и после схода десяти потов, полежать в шавасане также настоящее блаженство) Зато на ней надо только слушать слушать слвё тело, а мыть себе мозг не надо)


 Суть одна и та же, что в динамической медитации, что любой из практикуемых во определённом статическом положении. Йога — это что, По-вашему? Та же «дисциплина», сфокусированная на медитации в качестве едва ли не главного инструмента — по преобразованию себя, своего ума, своего сознания. 
Главное, не бойтесь хотя бы попробовать. Это круче, чем любые наркотики.)

----------


## tempo

NEET, там же где-то есть:
"Воин текуч..."

----------


## Unity

> Tempo, в бога не верю, а значит церковь не поможет)


 Может, правильней «поверить» в Нечто, создавшее Ваше ДНК, руки и глаза; среду, в коей обитаем, Солнце, что дарит энергию? Всё это… рациональные системы, машины из атомов. Есть машины, значит, есть и Инженер… 
Иной лишь вопрос, что мы, схоже, подавно заброшенный проект. С нами не общаются. Мы… как сироты во этой Вселенной… 
Что бы нас ни создало — Оно отвернулось от нас — тут и атеизм. Не вполне верная реакция, — ведь весь мир научен, точен и прекрасен, что приводит нас к одному лишь выводу: оный рукотворен — как и сами мы, часть всех этих больших Декораций. 
Только Режиссёра нет, Он где-то «за кадром» — но это не повод утверждать «отсутствие»… 
Я тоже не верю в Бога — в бога, что бросает свои порождения в хаос/мясорубку жизни, стылой и бессмысленной, сирой и убогой, в четырёх стенах, приросши ко монитору. 
Скорее, «чувствую возможность бытия» Учёного, Опыт чей пошёл полностью наперекосяк — и остались люди, брошенные, одинокие на этом шаре из грязи — ничего не знающие обо предыстории своего рождения, о причинах ну и смысле этого… 
И вопрос единственный, с коим проживаем жизнь — где же сей Учёный?
«Почему Всё Так», мой Бог?..
Когда наберёмся смелости этот устранить бардак — с собственной планетой и своими жизнями?..

----------


## tempo

Unity, ведомо ль Вам понятие "грех"? Что это?

----------


## Unity

> Я думала пойти в буддийский храм. Но потом подумала-подумала, и решила, что религия мне не подойдёт ни под каким соусом) Я не знаю, почему ты думаешь, что она может мне помочь) Ка к может помочь религия глубоко неверубщеиу человеку?


 Рели́гия (лат. religare — связывать, соединять). 
Сущность сего слова говорит сама за себя. (Любая «истинная») Религия — это восстановление (взаимо)Связи Человека с чем-то несказанно Большим, нежели он сам. Шествие по пути религии (ну, се в идеале) — процесс тонкой и мистический, се восстановление Единства — себя со Всем Существующим (Богом или же природой, космосом иль ноосферой, Дао — или вечной пустотой, абсолютом *подчеркнуть понравившееся*), что ране было «нарушено» «грехом первородным» — пробужденьем в Человеке Эго (идеи о наличии Собственного Я, «вырезанного» с Мира или с Бога — ну и независимого, вполне автономного), зарожденьем в человеке Разума и мысли (то есть, «искушения змием & грехом» — кои просто аллегория нашему рассудку, функция которого завсегда основа на Дроблении монолитного континуума восприятия на отдельные «глыбы», произвольные «блоки» и на проведение «разграничения» между ними, на создание пропастей меж ними, на расщепление единства мира на Словарь взаимоотрицаюших терминов)… 
Если кратко, это Суть любой религии со времён шумеров и до наших дней.
*степенный поклон* 
Не хочу играть Словами, снова — устал уж за день — но… Религия (верная религия), в принципе, способна помочь Каждому. 
Но это не храмы и не гуру, не отцы церквей и не Далай-Лама, Ошо и тому подобное. 
Истинная религия — это сами Вы.
Это Ваше Сердце — обретение способности Чувствовать его — всё то, что оно подсказывает и к чему стремится… 
Религия… Слова слишком бедны, чтобы передать значение этого понятия — оно слишком… свято[?] и возвышенно, слишком судьбоносно… 
Если совсем кратко, Бог — внутри Вас. Религия — это Путь к Нему — но это не внешняя атрибутика в виде церквей, пагод, мечетей и храмов; это не участие в обществах людей, носящих одежды полагающегося стиля и цвета; это не исполнение ритуалов и не заучивание наизусть текстов древних книг — это просто мишура, нечто мёртвое и внешнее. 
Бог Внутри Вас — это всё, что должно быть сказано. 
Это всё, что должно быть Понято. 
Это и есть Религия.)
P.S. Вот как это так? Вчера — вроде был прохожий человек, чуждой, незнакомый — а сегодня уже изучаешь его тему — и мечтаешь/и «молишься» обо том, чтобы было ему счастье, чтобы нашел он свой путь, чтобы была, наконец, гармония… 
Этот форум — изумительное место — и на нём творятся чудеса…

----------


## Unity

> Unity, ведомо ль Вам понятие "грех"? Что это?


 То, что метафорически описано в ответе mrs. Aare.)

----------


## tempo

Unity, я о другом.

Как "такую капусту грешно есть помимо водки (c)", так и выражаться многоречиво, аки фарисей пред кесарем, грешно не менее, ибо Узря сиЕ, мой рассудок вопиЕ, зренье ж в полном ахуЕ  )
(от слова "ах")

----------


## Unity

> Наградить:
> 
> Aare медалью “за непризнание вины”
> tempo памятным знаком “за то, что воровал у одних и вернул с процентами другим” и статуэткой нефритового Будды с дарственной надписью “за заботу о карме”
> NEET орденом “за коллаборационизм”
> Unity почётной грамотой за самые длинные собственноручно написанные посты
> Acros_the_stars за отличия в копипастинге
> Всех остальных благодарностью за бездействие на пожаре
> 
> На этом заседание прошу считать закрытым.


 Искренне прошу прощения у Всех, кого когда-либо напрягали эти стены текста… *грустно так и тихо* Просто дефективный разум мой разработан во имя оперирования «большими фрагментами информации» — ну аж целых 10-20 Килобайт… 
Это не моя прихоть, а лишь издержки необходимости патологически-точного освещения любого вопроса. 
Был бы рад жить под вечным спойлером, но, сдаётся, инструментарий форума этого не позволяет?

----------


## Aare

> Может, правильней «поверить» в Нечто, создавшее Ваше ДНК, руки и глаза; среду, в коей обитаем, Солнце, что дарит энергию? Всё это… рациональные системы, машины из атомов. Есть машины, значит, есть и Инженер…


 Нельзя ведь "поверить". Чтобы верить в существование тех или иных природных явлений, должны быть их доказательства. А гадания на кофейной гуще и фантазии про бога, инженера-создателя или летающего макаронного монстра не имеют никакого смысла. 




> Скорее, «чувствую возможность бытия» Учёного, Опыт чей пошёл полностью наперекосяк


 Я не вижу никакого смысла наделять природу антропоморфзмом или разумом. Есть окражающий нас мир и его законы. Наделять его личностью - излишнее и бессмысленное действо, мне кажется

----------


## Aare

> Это не моя прихоть, а лишь издержки необходимости патологически-точного освещения любого вопроса


 Ты считаешь, что патологически точно освещаешь вопросы?) Прости, но нет. Я думаю, окружающие со мной согласяться в том, что ты наоборот поразительно неточен в своих описаниях)) Ты пишешь много красивых метафор. И каждое предложение способен превратить в абзац. А вот именно прям смысла, инфомации, твои большие посты несут мало.

----------


## Unity

Ok, объясните, в таком случае Бытие Себя - без необходимости привлечения некого Конструктора? 
Взгляните же на свой компьютер - или телефон, планшет - и объясните его "возникновение" - безо привлечения понятий Инженер и Фабрика...

----------


## Unity

Метафоры - и есть ключ, и есть иллюстрация к сущности явлений, что нами рассматриваются в неком диалоге.)

----------


## Unity

> Я не вижу никакого смысла наделять природу антропоморфзмом или разумом. Есть окражающий нас мир и его законы. Наделять его личностью - излишнее и бессмысленное действо, мне кажется


 Вот именно, — заболеванием Разума в природе ничто, кроме Человека, не поражено.) 
Природа творит — горы и моря — но вот что касается Жизни — думаю, создание сложнейших роботов изо миллиардов отдельных молекул — здесь уже не могло обойтись без… крайне разумного Творца. Правильней, Сознания, движимого коей-то безмолвной жаждой Сделать Нечто (да, с чистого листа, из ничего, с собственного естества, с своего созанания, силой своей воли конвертированного в "твёрдую материю") — причём, сделать хорошо — а затем, оценив содеянное — сделать ещё лучше — и ещё — оставив всем нам наглядный «музей эволюции», в коем сами мы вполне так сосуществуем со всем спектром прочих форм и выражений жизни…

----------


## Aare

> Ok, объясните, в таком случае Бытие Себя - без необходимости привлечения некого Конструктора?


 Что бы ты не имел в вилу под этой туманной фразой "бытие себя", в любом случае не вижу необходимости вводить понятие какого-то там конструктора, будь то лего,советский железный с винтиками, или какой другой))

----------


## Unity

> Нельзя ведь "поверить". Чтобы верить в существование тех или иных природных явлений, должны быть их доказательства. А гадания на кофейной гуще и фантазии про бога, инженера-создателя или летающего макаронного монстра не имеют никакого смысла.


 _Сами Вы — наилучшее Доказательство. Что ещё Вам необходимо?_

----------


## Aare

> Метафоры - и есть ключ, и есть иллюстрация к сущности явлений, что нами рассматриваются в неком диалоге.)


 Да нет)) В потоках метафор, ты теряешь суть диалога. Метафор получается много, а информации о предмете обсуждения поразительно мало. Из-за этого тебя бывает тяжело читать. А прочитав, порой даже не знаешь что отвечать, потому что пост длиннющий, а всю сказанную тобой информацию, если сократить витиеватость, можно уместить в несколько предложений) Но неудобно же как-то на всё остальное не отвечать))

----------


## Aare

> Сами Вы — наилучшее Доказательство. Что ещё Вам необходимо?


 Прости, доказательство чего?) Инженера-создателя? Так ты пойми, что наш разговор пока беспредметен)) Пока ты не дашь чёткое определение этому самому инженеру создателю и не выделишь какие-то его критерии. Пока выглядит, что ты просто плодишь излишние сушности)

----------


## Unity

> Что бы ты не имел в вилу под этой туманной фразой "бытие себя", в любом случае не вижу необходимости вводить понятие какого-то там конструктора, будь то лего,советский железный с винтиками, или какой другой))


 Бытие себя — ежедневное и ежесекундное бытие & функционирование Вашего сознания, вот что подразумевалось.
Не видите нужды в Архитекторе Вселенной, потому как знаете, как произошли на свете, от акта любви собственных родителей?)
Как и сами они, в свою очередь, как их бабушки и дедушки — и так до Адама и Евы. 
Но кто создал Самую Первую Жизнь? 
Слепая случайность? Но зачем тогда случайности уже миллионы лет упрямо противостоять Второму Принципу Термодинамики, согласно которому одна энтропия должна править миром?
Уж не странно ль это, в настолько точном и механистичном мире вдруг «возникла» Жизнь (да, столь же механическая) — но дал толчок ей? Кто из отдельных атомов собрал Первую На Свете Клетку и дал ей программу «Плодиться & Размножаться» (и не абы как, но в чётко установленном порядке формируя органы и ткани сложных организмов миллионов видов и конструкций) — не говоря уж о самих нас, ныне, спустя миллиарды лет обсуждающих Это Событие — своим механичным мозгом, сотканным из миллиардов столь рациональных клеток?

----------


## tempo

Aare, мне, кстати, тоже не удаётся Бог-личность. Но я этим не парюсь.
Достаточно, что стрелка компаса не мертва и явно куда-то показывает.

----------


## Unity

> Да нет)) В потоках метафор, ты теряешь суть диалога. Метафор получается много, а информации о предмете обсуждения поразительно мало. Из-за этого тебя бывает тяжело читать. А прочитав, порой даже не знаешь что отвечать, потому что пост длиннющий, а всю сказанную тобой информацию, если сократить витиеватость, можно уместить в несколько предложений) Но неудобно же как-то на всё остальное не отвечать))


 Хоспадди, так и отвечайте на самую суть - если вообще считаете, что это достойно внимания!)

----------


## Unity

> Aare, мне, кстати, тоже не удаётся Бог-личность. Но я этим не парюсь.
> Достаточно, что стрелка компаса не мертва и явно куда-то показывает.


 Может быть, у Бога (что бы ни таилось за этим изумительным Символом, Словом, образом, понятием) — и нет ничего подобного человеческой личности — или, может, Бог один в Вселенной и достоит нарекать Личностью Себя — а мы все так, жалкие фальшивки, на Него пародии — с картонными эго, под которыми, если присмотреться, и нет ничего, одна только пустота?
Может, в душе Бога — также Пустота? Чистое Сознание — что не омрачается Идеей о «Я»? Может, Бог свободен ото этих размышлений, может, Он — возвышенное & благородное Существо (суперсущество[?], мегасущество[?]), для которого все мы — всего просто клетки, может быть, нейроны, может быть, на пятке?)

----------


## Aare

Юнити, я не вижу н какой необходимости ни в каких инженерах-создателях)) 
Более того, мне кажется, что необходимость во всяких там инженерах как раз-таки проистекает из-за ограниченности человеческого мышления. Мысли шире.вовсе не обязательно наделять природные явления антропоморфизмом и личностью. Они есть и всё. И ничего не требуется больше, никаких инженеров) 
Я не хочу разговаривать об этом, если честно) Тема совершенно пустая и бессмысленная. Из разряда "а вот представьте что есть такая вот ерунда". Те аргументы, что ты привёл, вовсе не делают обязательным этого твоего инженера, причём ни капли необходимости в нём не делают

----------


## tempo

Unity, вот потому я и не волнуюсь о Его личности, и о том, сколько и какого пола ангелов танцует на острие иглы )

----------


## Unity

> Прости, доказательство чего?) Инженера-создателя? Так ты пойми, что наш разговор пока беспредметен)) Пока ты не дашь чёткое определение этому самому инженеру создателю и не выделишь какие-то его критерии. Пока выглядит, что ты просто плодишь излишние сушности)


 Да, доказательство наличия Того Самого, описываемого в большинстве монотеистических религий на протяжении всей письменной истории.)
Чёткие определения Бога? Это лучше у Него спросить… 
Или же, аки иллюстрация, у… 
Самих Вас! 
Предоставьте в студию Чёткое Определение участницы форума, некой Aare! 
Ну и в сколько Слов Ваш уместится ответ? Смогут ль вообще Слова что-нибудь сказать о Вас, уникальной/настоль безграничной сущности с своими мечтами, снами, фобиями, любимым цветами и колерами палитры, с любимой погодой и стилем мейк-апа, с кучей прочтённых книг, с массою любимых фильмов, напитков, стихов — с мириадом чувств ко своим котам/своему Любимому?.. Сколько томов описаний понадобится, чтобы создать «Точное Описание» одной только Вас, живущей, растущей, становящейся более мудрой, неустанно-развивающейся и усложняющейся — что уж говорить о Боге?..
Как же точно описать динамическую систему, развивающуюся нелинейно?..
Слова бесполезны Здесь! 
Но, коль угодно, — Бог — это Всё, что окружает нас; Всё в этой Вселенной — ну и за её пределами. Бог — Внутри нас и Вне — и границы между этим видит лишь незрелый человечий разум — все эти различья в людях, в человечьих эго, в этом разделении на Себя и прочих, людей и зверей, зверей и растения, живое & мёртвое… 
Все эти дуальности — лишь продукт работы нашего ума. В Боге же нет делений на что-то & что-то. Бог Есть Всё, — и Вы, и Tempo, и NEET, и June, и, в том числе, я. 
Единственный Его критерий — вездесущность. 
P.S. Говорят, что ещё Любовь — но я Сильно сомневаюсь в этом.

----------


## Unity

> Юнити, я не вижу н какой необходимости ни в каких инженерах-создателях)) 
> Более того, мне кажется, что необходимость во всяких там инженерах как раз-таки проистекает из-за ограниченности человеческого мышления. Мысли шире.вовсе не обязательно наделять природные явления антропоморфизмом и личностью. Они есть и всё. И ничего не требуется больше, никаких инженеров) 
> Я не хочу разговаривать об этом, если честно) Тема совершенно пустая и бессмысленная. Из разряда "а вот представьте что есть такая вот ерунда". Те аргументы, что ты привёл, вовсе не делают обязательным этого твоего инженера, причём ни капли необходимости в нём не делают


 Уж простите, мой рациональный разум всегда жаждет знать всякую первопричину тому, кое наблюдаю… Первопричина компьютера, на экране коего ныне зрите Вы сии смутные строки — Люди. А кто Первопричина Людей?
Это первый вопрос, который внятно сформировался у меня ребёнком — и я по сей день не вижу Ответа… «Личностного Бога» в любой сущей форме, как бы там Его ни изображала фантазия художников различных верований и веков… 
Но я вижу Млечный Путь, горы и природу… 
Это и есть мой «ответ», это и есть мой воплощённый Бог — равно как и Жизнь — в любом сущем выражении, всего прежде, в людях… 
Окружение — это мой Бог. Природа — это мой Бог. Интуиция. Солнце. Чувственность и всё, ею освещаемое.
Всё это есть и есть уж давно. У этого нет никакого видимого Созидателя, Вы правы. 
Нужен ли Он вообще?
Ведь Он — и есть мы — и Он — это мы. 
Так что тема, таки да, пустая.)
Правильней, исчерпана. 
N.B. Сладких всем Вам снов… Спасибо за эти дни — одни из немногих в году, преисполненные этакого Смысла, наполненные стольким интересным! Форум этот всегда будет жить во сердце…

----------


## Aare

> Сладких всем Вам снов…


 И тебе того же) Мармеладных снов и нежнейшей ночи))

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Бог, закованный в обряд,
Распинаемый церквями:
Долгий сон и ложный взгляд –
Наша с вами, люди, драма.

 Разве в этом правда есть?
Бог – свобода, ясность неба,
Ликов в нас Его не счесть:
Жизнь и есть Его победа.

 Бог есть совесть, сердце, дух –
Как такое спрячешь в клетку?
Бога точно не познать
На церковной табуретке.

 Не познать Его в словах,
И заученных молитвах,
Бог не обрядовый прах
И не лжи и правды битва…

 Бог есть нечто вне ума.
Он летуч, непостигаем,
Не облечь Его в слова –
В слове тотчас ускользает.

 Бог, рождаемый в тебе…
Как постичь рожденье чуда
В жизни золотой воде,
Что истоком ниоткуда?..

 Бог вне праведности слов,
Вне картинности обличий.
Он над этим и над тем...
Но в тебе – Его величье.(с)

----------


## tempo

Aare, перед тем, как отчалить в гости к богу сна, скажу:

Идея припасть к какой-либо церкви всё-таки конструктивна.
Это займёт и отвлечёт необычностью, и будет (немного) держать обязательствами, хоть и кратковременными.
Просто попроси какую-либо работу там, мотивируя тем, что тебе _сейчас_ нужно быть _здесь_.
На мой взгляд, православные лучше подойдут, но это не важно.
И стесняться нечего, 1) это долг церкви - помогать, 2) им не впервой.

----------


## Unity

*Acros*!..) Я Люблю Тебя!..))) Стих - просто отпадный, заберу себе на стену!)
Всё, точно "пока", а спать осталось всего два часа...)

----------


## Aare

> Идея припасть к какой-либо церкви всё-таки конструктивна.
> Это займёт и отвлечёт необычностью, и будет (немного) держать обязательствами, хоть и кратковременными.
> Просто попроси какую-либо работу там, мотивируя тем, что тебе _сейчас_ нужно быть _здесь_.


 Спасибо за совет) Но я правда думаю, что это 
А) Плохая идея) Я неверующая. Буду себя там некомфортно чувствовать. Вместо чудо-исцеления буду наоборот сильнее нервничать
Б) Не поможе
В) Пойми, именно сейчас я не могу делать ничего вообще. Чтобы нормально себя чувствовать, мне нужно закинуться наркотой. Иначе я похожа на зомби. Вчера и сегодня я себя хорошо чувствую и нормально разговариваю на форуме как раз по той причине, что я порядком так убита метадоном и кокаином одновременно (а вы и не заметили, да?). Завтра-послезавтра меня попустит, и я снова окажусь в пучине ада. Пока я не справлюсь с зависимостью, не может идти и речи ни о какой социальной жизни, тем более церкви.

Дозу как могла сбила. Не колюсь, нюхаю - уде огромный прогресс. Но даже просто отменив наркотики, мне сейчас долго надо будет мучаться. А уже потом можно будет думать о церквях и т.д.. через месяц, может

----------


## tempo

Aare, наверное, В) я не в теме, только понаслышке.
Как мне кажется, это похоже на быстрые метания по кругу "ширнуться-нет-ширнуться-нет-ширнуться-нет-..."

----------


## Aare

> Aare, наверное, В) я не в теме, только понаслышке.
> Как мне кажется, это похоже на быстрые метания по кругу "ширнуться-нет-ширнуться-нет-ширнуться-нет-..."


 Обычно у наркоманов и метаний нет - конечно ширнуться!) Это я придумала себе чушь какую-то - надо слазить, да надо слазить. Вот теперь мучаюсь. Ну ладно, слезу) Слазила уже и с куда более тяжёлой зависимости

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> *Acros*!..) Я Люблю Тебя!..))) Стих - просто отпадный, заберу себе на стену!)
> Всё, точно "пока", а спать осталось всего два часа...)


 Unity...Спасибо))), но он не мой, увы...

----------


## June

Выскажусь о “здесь и сейчас”. Вроде и tempo где-то писал, что неприятные мысли – это обычно мысли о будущем, и Ошо, если не врут, учит жить сегодня и не думать о завтра. С одной стороны всё замечательно, но у каждой медали есть и оборотная сторона. И заключается она в том, что, живя сегодняшним днём, нет смысла, например, одевать презерватив. Действительно, зачем? При таком подходе завтрашний день с большей вероятностью преподнесёт крайне неприятные и совершенно неожиданные сюрпризы. Жить только завтрашним днём, не замечая красоты сегодняшнего, тоже, наверное, неправильно. Нужен некий разумный компромисс.

----------


## tempo

June, верно, обратная сторона у медали есть, но:

именно оьбратные стороны, и только они, _обычно_ и замечаемы.
"Здесь и сейчас" - выпало из поля зрения.

Об этом и Иисус говорил.

Ты, как обычно, выхватываешь часть и не видишь остального.

У того же Ошо про не-здесь, не-ум, более чем много, и это явно относится к планированию. Ещё хвала дисциплине есть, тебе это сечение должно быть близко, т.к. твой подход - "отрезать, рассмотреть отрезанное и, о сладость, покритиковать".

----------


## June

Критиковать саму идею критики довольно непоследовательно, на мой взгляд) Впрочем, о непоследовательности я пишу не в первый раз.

Немецкому математику Эдмунду Ландау очень докучали доказыватели великой теоремы Ферма. Чтобы не отвлекаться от основной работы, он заказал несколько сот бланков с шаблонным текстом, сообщающим, что на определённой строке на некоторой странице находится ошибка, при этом находить ошибку и заполнять пробелы в бланке он поручал своим аспирантам.

Чтобы полностью перечеркнуть многостраничное доказательство теоремы, достаточно найти лишь одну ошибку. Читая простыни Ошо, я нахожу ошибки в самых первых строках, и читать дальше не вижу смысла. Возможно, где-то в глубине есть крупица правды, но тогда зачем её заворачивать в капустный кочан шелухи? Возможно, Aare права, и это делается для отсеивания критически мыслящих людей, они в секте не нужны, они там разнесут всё в пух и прах.

----------


## tempo

June, это не математика, а беседы с аграниченными людьми. Поэтому происходит такая пляска вокруг да около.

В чём ты прав, так в том, что не видишь - леса за деревсями. И даже не пытаешься, наткнувшись на сук, понять, что сук - это не весь лес.

Скорее всего, никогда и не будешь - найдя несколько таких же обрубков, каков спм, удовольствуешься этим. Будете вместе избегать. И никаки туристические покатушки не вытряхнут тебя из добровольной клетки.
Речь не о якобы неземном свете якобы неземного учения якобы неземного Ошо - ты везде видишь одно и то же и одно и то же ищешь.

----------


## Acros_the_stars

Cообщение было длинным и на 100% состояло из копипасты. По просьбам участников темы и топикстартера (которые я нахожу обоснованными) убрал её. Желающие могут найти её здесь: https://pastebin.com/HEsbpWNt

p_t

----------


## microbe

Читал как-то на досуге Ошо, некоторые его смыслы мне понравились как и рассуждения Лайтмана о Кабалле. Ибо для меня пока нейрон-наука не покажет как функционирует мозг во всех деталях, а не "кота Шрёдингера", и тогда поверю эмпирической науке.

----------


## tempo

microbe, тогда "тогда" не наступит никогда. Даже предположив, что мозг трёхмерен, получим невъе@енный объём информации. А жизнь не вечна.

пример:
Если бы с ядерными реакциями не начали экспериментировать еще до открытия нейтрона, хрен бы мы имели дешёвую энергию, Хиросиму и Чернобыль, и грелись бы угольком )
И, до сих пор неизвестно, каким боком нейтрон засунут в ядро, и почему ему иногда угодно ядро покинуть., и когда именно.

Так что изволь сесть в позу лотоса, изогнуть пальчик хитрым винтом и сунуть его в розетку мироздания )

----------


## microbe

Ядерные силы сдерживающие производные атома это не то, мне нужно истину в производную от инертной материю к разумной, то бишь ту часть природы которая направляет вектор в сторону самосборки разумной жизни. А на счёт множеств которые составляет часть целого это запутыванию нашего сознания в познанию окружающего мира.

----------


## tempo

microbe, а ты допусти, что есть неизвестное тебе. Некие элементы/возможности, "буквы".
Иначе есть шанс всю жизнь пытаться сложить слово "вечность" из буув "х", "у" и "й" ))

----------


## microbe

*tempo*, физических элементов хватает для нашего воспроизведение в физическом мире. Мне кажется вообще наш разум покоиться на другом уровне мироздания, конечно это бред, но как быть с нашим сознанием.

----------


## tempo

Конечно, бред, но мне тоже так кажется )

----------


## microbe

Многие могут подумать что сознание это какой-то ореол таинственности, хотя это правда нам неведомо как мозг создаёт нам мироощущение в этом бытие. Вот попробуйте доказать как и что создаёт наше сознание. К примеру на сайте хабр IT-специалисты пишут всякую чушь, лишь у некоторых есть приближённое видение.

----------


## microbe

Что-то я вчера понаписал здесь, плохо помню.

----------


## tempo

miceobe, всё ты нормально понаписал ) "сознание - это ореол".
Нужно доверять себе )

----------


## Acros_the_stars

> Читал как-то на досуге Ошо, некоторые его смыслы мне понравились как и рассуждения Лайтмана о Кабалле. Ибо для меня пока нейрон-наука не покажет как функционирует мозг во всех деталях, а не "кота Шрёдингера", и тогда поверю эмпирической науке.


 [Гость говорит, что он занимался в некоторых каббалистических группах, и они были очень хорошими.]

"Они хороши. Это одна из самых тайных наук и многое возможно через Каббалу,
но евреи совершенно забыли об этом. И поскольку они забыли о Каббале,
это люди без религии - единственная раса, которая без религии. Поскольку каббала - самая
основная и фундаментальная для них религия, а они забыли об этом. Это подобно тому, как если бы Индусы забыли о йоге, - то она станет бессмысленной религией. Или если бы буддисты забыли о Дхьяна, Zen - то это будет бессмысленно..
Точно также, как только евреи забыли каббалу, они забыли все. Но это история, это не религия, а *каббала это одна из самых тайных наук и многое возможно с помощью Каббалы*. Каббала является одной из
наиболее фундаментальных наук, когда - либо разработанных, специально для преобразования человека ... это почти наука.
*Ошо*

----------


## microbe

*Acros_the_stars*, в Кабале есть что-то, когда читаю и думаю вот же истинна которую ищу, не зря Эйнштейн говорил: Бог не играет в кости со Вселенной, хотя опровергает саму суть квантовой механике. Короче я на распутье что как и есть в бытие.

----------

